# Tambo Village Aged Pipe Tobacco Sticks



## tambo_cigars

Ok, You asked for it and now you are going to get it! Here in Bali, Indonesia I have enjoyed a 25 year long search for great tobaccos, and believe me Indonesia boasts some fine tobaccos.

About ten years ago I discovered something truly unique that subsequently led me into the development of Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos and the birth of the Tambo cigar line. If you search Tambo here at puff.com you will find it being discussed currently on several threads including several reviews of some of our cigars.

But this is a pipe thread so why discuss Tambo here? Becuase my little secret is that Tambo tobacco was first used by me as an intensely rich and remarkably relaxing pipe tobacco! My largest domestic distributor also smokes Tambo pipe tobacco everyday because, as he says, nothing relaxes like a bowl of Tambo.

Now let's clear up one thing right now. Our middle name is Natural and thus when you buy tobacco from us you are going to get tobacco and nothing else! No artificial flavors or liquor essences or aromatic additives. This is pure and natural tobacco that never saw a chemical fertilizer nor insecticide and spent the first five years of its life bound in natural handmade cords made from jungle materials until it was whacked off a ten foot stick and sent on to you. It is VERY STRONG in taste and I will admit after smoking it pure for almost 10years now, I can still get the hiccups when lighting off a bowl! Many blend it with milder pipe tobaccos in order to boost the relaxing power of the mild stuff. Use it as you like but I am confident you will find it to be a very unique smoking experience for the experienced smoker.

Now for a few fotos to tell the story of Tambo Pipe Tobacco...
The tobacco is grown on a very remote and primitive island in southern Indonesia:









Here local farmers toil in their islands rich limestone soils to grow their flavorful tobacco leaves:









After harvesting and air drying the leaves the unique aging process begins. The villagers roll the leaves gathered into 10 foot long sticks of pure tobacco which they then bind using hand made cord to protect from the outside air. They then put these sticks inside their primitive huts and secure them for 5 years as the tobacco becomes richer by the day:









We purchase the ten foot long sticks and bring them to our walk in humidors in Bali where they continue to age until we utilize them for either our premium cigar line as long leaf filler (yes long leaf for after a quick steaming all the natural leaves are released from the stick and are once again ready to be rolled or cut as one likes) or to be sold as stick pipe tobacco or cut pipe tobacco. Below are two fotos of a 3inch length of pipe tobacco stick which will provide one just over 100grams of smoking goodness:



















We sell the above sticks for about $6usd and in my next post I will show you how you can process it in about 45 minutes into the freshest handmade (by your own hands) pipe tobacco you will ever enjoy...Balibob


----------



## FiveStar

COOL!!!!!


----------



## tambo_cigars

This post will show how you can process stick tobacco to make a very flavorful pipe tobacco. Note that you can purchase 100gram bags of our stick tobacco that has already been steamed and cut for you. Why buy the stick? First, most of us who enjoy fine tobacco know that part of enjoying a memorable smoke is enjoying the ceremony involved in smoking. I, for example like to keep my leaves, after steaming and cooling, in large leaf form and then only cut when I am about to pack and light a bowl. This is especially enjoyable when smoking with friends. Second, you can continue to age your tobacco in the stick form for as long as you like as long as it is properly humidified. Villagers on the exotic island where Tambo is born would never be caught without a three or 4 inch stick of their fine tobacco. Treat the stick like you would treat a fine cigar and you will be good to go for a long time...

Now to the process. First step is remove the handmade cord from the stick if you are processing the whole thing or just from the part you are going to process if you are cutting the stick. Then place the stick to be processed in a collinder sitting over a pot of boiling water. Note this process requires using steam and steam is hot and can burn so use the usual care when boiling water and touching hot things like fresh steamed tobacco sticks.










Once the stick is placed on end as shown you must cover the collinder to force the steam heat throught the stick.










Steam for about 10 to 15 minutes or until the leaves can be pulled apart with little effort. Remove the stick from the collinder and place on a plate or cool surface and proceed to pull all the leaves apart. Yes, it is hot to the touch but this is a manly art and a little warmth on the fingertips won't kill you! Avoid leaving too many leaves stuck together as this can form lumps that fail to burn completely in you bowl. Spread the leaves out to cool and dry a bit, for say 5 minutes, and then you are ready to either put it all in a zip lock or sealed container for later cutting and using or you can go right on to cutting for use.










The final step between you and smoking is the cutting. Now you can use the system you prefer. I hand cut with a pair of scissors to get the long thin cut I prefer in my bowl, but others merely chop with a kitchen knife or even srop in the blender for a second to get very finely chopped consistency. This is a do as you like kind of thing so enjoy your freedom of choice...










After cutting I store in a zip lock bag, as I intend to use fairly quickly, but you can use an old tobacco tin or container you choose. We keep our price low to you by not packaging in fancy tins. We prefer handmade cords for long term aging but they may be hard to find in the old garage so store as you prefer to store any fine tobacco.










Now for how do you get it... You can go to our website : Welcome to Tambo Premium Cigar Official Website , but you won't find it online for purchase yet, however you can simply send a message from the website or send an email to me at [email protected] and we can email you the price $6 a 100 gram/3inch stick and shipping cost. Shipping runs $19.99 for whatever you order so I suggest you consider ordering more than a 3 inch stick to keep you price sensible. Would love to hook up with someone in USA who would want to distribute as well as that is how we can get the shipping cost down. Bare with us as this is a product being born right now and I am happy to get your insights and opinions always. I will post a similar thread on the for profit section of puff.com as soon as it is available for profit on our website. But for those who can't wait you can email me now and enjoy in about a week.. Balibob


----------



## shuckins

i'll take 10 sticks bob!

anybody else that want's to order can add there's to mine and i'll send it to them when i get it to save on shipping...


----------



## MarkC

Interesting...I haven't bought anything in stick form since the seventies, and that was from Thailand...


----------



## tambo_cigars

shuckins said:


> i'll take 10 sticks bob!
> 
> anybody else that want's to order can add there's to mine and i'll send it to them when i get it to save on shipping...


 Hi Ron,
Great minds think alike. I just sent a pm your way to discuss the problems with shipping and how to handle it. I don't want to pad the tobacco price and to be honest the $6/100gram level is just what we sell it for right now in Indonesia. I will check on the rate for 10 and question: what lengths to you want it cut into? We can send 10 three inchers or we can cut into longer lengths (I would probably cut into say three 10inchers so that the tobacco stays well sealed in its handmade cord if you are going to hold it for awhile). We are waiting now for some labels to be printed so that customs doesn't freak out when they see this mysterious stick of organic matter with no labels. Got to make sure we get the smoking warning on it too, so bare with us a bit longer. You are definitely in on the ground floor and I really appreciate all your guidance and help...Balibob


----------



## shuckins

3 ten's wiil be fine bob.
thanks for the chance to smoke what i know will be some great tobacco!!


----------



## GrEg NiCe

I'll take 2 sticks if you don't mind Ron. I know I have no feedback so I would be willing to pay before you ship them to me. I will also throw in for shipping. Let me know if your definitely ordering and I will PM you my info.


----------



## shuckins

GrEg NiCe said:


> I'll take 2 sticks if you don't mind Ron. I know I have no feedback so I would be willing to pay before you ship them to me. I will also throw in for shipping. Let me know if your definitely ordering and I will PM you my info.


i'm definitely ordering!
and after this,you will have feedback!!


----------



## GrEg NiCe

Thanks Ron. Sounds great. It's always great to try something new.


----------



## GrEg NiCe

PM sent.


----------



## teedles915

shuckins said:


> i'll take 10 sticks bob!
> 
> anybody else that want's to order can add there's to mine and i'll send it to them when i get it to save on shipping...


I'll take 300 grams ( however is the most covenient way to cut it is fine) . Thanks for doing this Ron. P.M. sent


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi all,
As I said I was heading to enjoy a bowl of stick tobacco and here I am enjoying one on the entry patio of my home here in Bali today as you can see below. Note I made the pipe myself and we sell them in my Bali outlet store and smoking lounge, The TNT Shoppe. I make out of cone shells and waterbuffalo horn stems that I get from the same island where Tambo tobacco is born. We sell the silver ones for about $65usd and the gold varies by the amount of gold used as the gold is almost pure, 22kt gold, and thus most of the price of the pipe is in the gold. My personal one, shown here, is about $500 based on current gold prices. We also do a brass one which is much simpler in details but just as cool tasting as the most expensive.










They are very cool as the smoke travels through the coiling inside of the shell and are easily cleaned with warm water after use. Also no added tastes as no wood is used that might burn and the shells are thoroughly cleaned before use.










I make the basic pipe and then we have local gold and silver smiths add the decorative touches. The coolest way I know to enjoy a bowl of tambo stick tobacco, and my official tobacco flavor testing pipe..









...Balibob


----------



## shuckins

nice pipe bob!!!
i want one!!!


----------



## eNthusiast

hahah man this thread is so cool.

i'm down for 1 stick, maybe 2 if i can get some more funds... maybe 3. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pugsley

Looks interesting and I'll be looking forward to the reviews but it just seems like too much work to me.


----------



## Brinson

This looks to be a very interesting thread. I would want to order some, but not enough that $20 shipping is reasonable. I'd be interested in being part of a group buy that brings shipping prices down, though.


----------



## FiveStar

OK, if group buy is happening, I can't pass a stick of this stuff up. I'm a plug tobacco fan in a big way after trying 3P's from Peterson, and I'm betting a little work could turn this into coins like escudo. 

I'm in for a stick if we're going bulk here.


----------



## Jack Straw

I'm interested in trying some, I will PM you Ron. 

That pipe is sweet.


----------



## xl4life

I'd like to a couple 100g's if a group thing is goin on


----------



## Jack Straw

Bob are your cigars made entirely of this tobacco or is it mixed with other types of leaf?


----------



## Brinson

He said in a review thread started by Shuckins the amount in the different cigars. Believe it was 15%-25% tambo tobacco.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Jack Straw said:


> Bob are your cigars made entirely of this tobacco or is it mixed with other types of leaf?


 Hi Andrew,
15% of the long leaf filler in our Tambo Half Corona, Short Corona, Perfecto and Super Robusto is our 5 year village aged tobacco. 20% of the long leaf filler in our Grand Robusto is the village aged. Our soon to be released Tambota will have 40% village aged and of course 100% of our Tambo pipe tobacco stick is village aged tobacco.

The reason for the variation gets to the art of blending. To be honest the village stuff is an in your face strong tobacco! Maybe a bit too strong for many people. Our Tambo premium cigars are blended for a smooth well crafted taste while our mass market Tambota is designed to bring a new level of spiciness to the mass cigar market. Thus the different blends. Of course the cigars are also rolled differently and packaged diferently and post roll aged diferently. That is why one sells for about $7usd a stick and one for $2usd a stick. As for what you prefer that can only be determined by trying them. I will be offering trial packs of Tambotas soon as they are still finalizing registration. I am still hopeful though that they will be ready this month. The Tambos of course are being actively reviewed on puff.com now and are available at www.tambocigars.com now and very soon the Tambotas and the Tambo pipe tobacco sticks will join that website. In the meantime the readers of puff.com are the best informed smokers there are! Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## commonsenseman

shuckins said:


> i'll take 10 sticks bob!
> 
> anybody else that want's to order can add there's to mine and i'll send it to them when i get it to save on shipping...


Geeze, I can imagine the pipe-bombs now. People will start getting ten inch ropes in the mail.

Ron, count me in for 5 sections (500 grams).

VERY cool looking tobacco Bob. I like tobacco strong, so I'm really looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Arctic Fire

If were doing a group buy id also like a few 100 grams


----------



## Jack Straw

At this price I'd probably go in for 10 inches myself.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Pugsley said:


> Looks interesting and I'll be looking forward to the reviews but it just seems like too much work to me.


 Hi Warren,
Don't worry about the work. We are happy to do it for you as we offer our Village aged tobacco in 100gram zip lock bags ready to smoke! The stick is for the guys who want to have some fun with their stick... Did that come out the way I wanted it to??? Well you know what I mean. When ordering just say you want the stick or you want it already cut.. We aim to please, Balibob


----------



## Brinson

Jack Straw said:


> I'd probably go in for 10 inches myself.


...Can't resist...

That's what she said. 



tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Warren,
> Don't worry about the work. We are happy to do it for you as we offer our Village aged tobacco in 100gram zip lock bags ready to smoke! The stick is for the guys who want to have some fun with their stick... Did that come out the way I wanted it to??? Well you know what I mean. When ordering just say you want the stick or you want it already cut.. We aim to please, Balibob


It looks like you are going to be selling alot of pipe tobacco here. If I can get in on a group buy, I fully intend to buy some. Maybe a mix of cut and stick, because being that I've never worked with tobacco really, I'm afraid I might mess up and ruin the taste. At the very least, some of the cut to know what its supposed to taste like is probably best.

By the way, I've got a steamer...have you tried steaming it in a vegetable steamer? Seems like it might be easier, the whole colander thing seems a bit complicated and highly likely to get me burned. But if its best, I'd probably do it anyway. Just an idea I had.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi Brinson,
The steamer is a great idea and in the factory that is just what we do using a big industrial steam unit that allows us to steam 1 meter long sticks quickly. But at my home I just use the old collinder trick but a home steamer for vegies would work fine. Just make sure the lady of the house is out when you try this as if she is like my wife of 35 years she gets a little nervous about my using kitchen appliances for my tobacco experiments. Judging by my history I guess I can't blame her at all... However you do it have some fun and remember we can always send it to you ready to smoke as well...Balibob


----------



## Z.Kramer

This is extremely interesting to me. I will definitely be in on the group buy. 


Aside from being interested for the obvious reasons, this hits a personal note for me. I have an Aunt and Uncle who were in the business of foreign (mostly Eastern) furniture and home furnishing, and they got most of their goods from Indonesia for a long time. They actually met in Bali, and they owned a home there for many years. I always loved listening to their stories, seeing their pictures, and examining the treasures they brought back from this faraway place with such a different culture and way of life. So the idea of having this tobacco from a guy who interacts with these same Indonesians and lives on that same little island is special to me.


----------



## Z.Kramer

Bob, what is the price difference between the sticks and the ready to smoke?


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi Zach,
Glad to read about your connection to Indonesia and Bali. Definitely it is a place of unique cultures and for many a very romantic place as well. Soon Ubud, Bali, a artist's village located about 20minutes from my villa will be featured as the "love" portion of the Julia Roberts film, "Eat, Pray, Love". Ms. Roberts spent about a month shooting here in October/November last year and I think the film is to be released this summer. You may get some further insights into Bali today when the movie comes out. I'm sure it will bring new hordes of tourists but somehow that doesn't even matter in Bali as a quiet village scene is never far away. 

As to your question on the difference in price between cut and stick tobacco, I think we will offer cut for $1 more per 100 gram just to pay for the girls who do the hand cutting. That will easily cover their salary and also may encourage some to try the stick because I think most will find the process easy and the cutting adds something to the experience. Call me crazy but though I have a trained house staff that can easily steam and cut my tobacco for me, I still do it myself. It is my little pipe smoking ritual... But either way I think you will find something very unique in smoking pleasure. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Seekeroftruth

If the group buy is still going on I would like one 100grm bag and one 3 inch stick. mmmmm. Thanks shuckins!


----------



## WWhermit

If we are thinking about a group buy here, why don't we do one big order, to one address, and distribute locally from here? Should save on shipping expenses from Indonesia.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## JackH

I wanted to try 5 Super Robusto cigars but balked at the $26 shipping charge to NY. If you gentlemen are doing a group order, count me in.


----------



## shuckins

this has turned into a group buy!!

i am going to place an order and let everyone add thier order to mine to save on shipping. just let me know how much you want and i'll have bob send it to me and i'll send it to you...


----------



## rlaliberty

Ron,

Count me in for a 3 inch stick and 100g of it cut...so $13 plus however we divide shipping.


----------



## ekengland07

If I get a couple sticks, what's the shelf life for the 2nd one while I smoke the first if I don't steam and cut it?


----------



## Arctic Fire

Ron, Id like 2 100g sticks and 1 100g bag ty


----------



## tambo_cigars

ekengland07 said:


> If I get a couple sticks, what's the shelf life for the 2nd one while I smoke the first if I don't steam and cut it?


 Hi Eric,
If you leave the stick wrapped as you will receive it you can hold an unused stick for at least two years. Maybe longer, but I can't say that any sticks have actually been in my posession that long, thus I cannot say for sure. I hear from the local farmers of ten year old sticks in the villages but I have not actually confirmed any. I don't know why they would'nt last that long. I would guess you might have to increase the steam time on a very old or dry stick but that the leaves will reconstitute just the same. I have some approaching 7 years now in my private stash and I am holding for a ten year test. I have also noted that the older it gets both the smoother the flavor and the more powerful the hit! So be sure and buy one for now and one for later and maybe one for much later! Heck, why not?

*One more note here*... I would not put the stick in the humidor with your prize stoagies, not because it isn't good for the stick because the stick should be kept ideally at about 60% humidity for long term aging, but because the sticks have not been treated for beetles in any way. Our Tambos and Tambotas are quick frozen and vacuum pressured for beetle and beetle egg elimination during the production process but the stick tobacco is raw material. It can be argued that such old compressed tobacco is not appealing to the beetle but I don't want anyone to lose some pricey stoagies due to a hitchhiking beetle in a stick. Remember this is fresh from the village natural stuff and the farmers have never even heard of a pesticide or chemical fertilizer. The Tambo pipe tobacco sticks are village born bad boys and are not too fragile so don't worry too much about where they are kept; but for safety sake I would keep them away from your prized stoagies. Best to all, Balibob


----------



## Henry Hughes

I would really like to do a group buy. Can someone PM me if there is still one being set up?


----------



## eNthusiast

can we see just how much Bob can pack into one package - and i mean stuffed full - as to get the most bang for the buck on the shipping?

maybe in the future we'll have one distributor here state-side and if Bob is willing to front the package first, once the distributor has collected all the funds can pay Bob, or visa-versa, if the distributor will front the money to Bob or perhaps collect all the funds in advance. the main point here is just to make sure the package is stuffed full so as to make use of the whole shipping charge.

also can the distributor ship first-class? in my experience it only costs around $3 to ship cross-country.

thanks for listening. :mrgreen:


----------



## eNthusiast

oh and ps. to Bob:

is it necessary to steam it? would it work to just chop up the plug or perhaps separate each leaf with a knife?


----------



## FiveStar

eNthusiast said:


> oh and ps. to Bob:
> 
> is it necessary to steam it? would it work to just chop up the plug or perhaps separate each leaf with a knife?


I was thinking a similar thing. I'd say you may be able to treat these as a plug, or maybe like spun tobacco much the same way Escudo must look before slicing into coins. I'd say it should be interesting to see how folks smoke this stuff.


----------



## drastic_quench

It's very interesting, and the price is right, but I'd like to see a nice bunch of reviews first.


----------



## tambo_cigars

The Inside Story on Cool Smoke...
Hi guys,
I am happy to see all the interest in the village aged tobacco sticks. I assure you a very unique smoking experience will soon be heading your way! This is a good time to mention that you should consider enjoying your new tobacco in a very cool pipe. By cool I am not just talking style but actually something that will make your very flavorful tobacco very cool as it enters your mouth. I posted earlier a foto of my cone shell pipe:








In asia pipe smokers have long sought out the coolest smoking pipes. A century ago the true devotee smoked pipes that were a good 18inches in length and made from brass or bronze or silver for one good reason. When the strong powerful smoke met the palatte it was properly cool and enjoyable. Today we have moved to small wooden pipes as they transport easily and provide years of fine service, but most are far from cool when it comes to the smoke. The cone shell pipe is a new spin as it fits in the pocket, about the length of most modern pipes, but do to its unique natrual design the smoke takes a lengthy journey along cooling shell enamel before it reaches your lips:








The result is a nice cool smoke which can make more enjoyable the strongest of pipe tobaccos. I make these pipes here in Bali but I am sure your pipe vendors sell lots of long and cooling pipe styles. These Balibob pipes are made one at a time and due to the fact that each is made from a shell collected on the beaches of eastern java no two are exactly alike. The pipes come in three styles but it is important to note that all smoke exactly the same due to mother natures clever design. The difference is the decorative metal designs used to finish off the pipe. Our simple brass model is available for $45usd our silver design, which is a bit more detailed, sells for $65usd (brass and silver can be seen at our online store) and our gold model shown in this post is priced based on the market price of 22kt. gold. The one shown above is quite large and my private pipe and would sell for $500 as it contains about a third ounce of pure gold, but smaller gold models can still be made for about $300usd.

Whatever pipe you choose to smoke remember cool is the word when smoking powerful tobaccos. The native American's had it right when they broke out that long peace pipe, in my humble opinion...Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

eNthusiast said:


> oh and ps. to Bob:
> 
> is it necessary to steam it? would it work to just chop up the plug or perhaps separate each leaf with a knife?


 Hi from Bali,
No it is not necessary to steam it. I have cut small discs off and just dropped it into a blender for a pulse or two and had quite smokeable tobacco results. I think the steaming does two good things though. It allows for a bit of rehydration of the leaves and it allows for more careful cuts. But the choice is yours, Balibob


----------



## Henry Hughes

So I have no idea how to PM, help? haha


----------



## tambo_cigars

FiveStar said:


> I was thinking a similar thing. I'd say you may be able to treat these as a plug, or maybe like spun tobacco much the same way Escudo must look before slicing into coins. I'd say it should be interesting to see how folks smoke this stuff.


Hi Landis,
Good question! How do people smoke this in the village. First let me assure you no one in the village has ever seen or heard of a cigar! They buy and sell the tobacco to each other in their village markets. Two guys haul in a 3 meter long stick tied to a strong bamboo pole and carried in on their shoulders like they were carrying in game they had just bagged. They then take out their sword:








Note the sword the guy above is wearing. This is not some tourist shot this is one of our farmers dressed as he would be normally on a day off hanging at the hut. The Swords work fine in slicing off a single cord width of the tobacco stick. After cutting this way they end up with about a one centimeter thick coin of tobacco which they then pull apart and rub between their palms. They take the resulting pieces of tobacco stick and roll them in corn husk and you have a traditional village cigarette to knock your socks off! Not my choice in fine smoking flavor but they have been doing it for centuries so what do I know?

Couple of points if you want to go native...One, make sure your stick is rehumidified by keeping in a minimum 65 to 70% humid environment to make it easier to cut with a knife or sword. (Note: I am not responsible for finger loss if you decide to go native!) Two, invest in some papers, the corn husk thing leaves a lot to be desired. Other than that enjoy your stick as you like...Smoke on, balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi En,
I will try to get some input on sending the stick tobacco in bulk. I believe there is a 100 cigar limit per package on sending cigars into the USA but I am not yet fully checked out on the stick tobacco. I will check with ems and some of the courier companies later this week and find out what the max per shipping box would be. Unfortunately today and tommorow are the Nyepi holiday here on Bali. This is also known as the day of silence in Bali. Tommorow they close everything, including the international airport except for emergency landings, and it is illegal to be seen on the street or turn on a light or make any sounds. The toursits are locked up in their hotels and not allowed out, but they can use the pool and hotel restaurants but only inside the boundaries of the hotel. Thus even our outlet shop, The TNT Shoppe, that is opened 364 days a year will close today at 4pm. If you want to know more you can google Nyepi as it is a most unique celebration. But that is why I hope to have all the details ready by the end of the week for all and I am working with shuckins as I want to get everyone the best price I possibly can on this shipping thing. Bare with me and we will get the word out soon... Oh! By the way, Nyepi is a great day to just sit on your patio and smoke!!! The wife can't even yell at you or the local police will come to quiet her down... Balibob


----------



## shuckins

Henry Hughes said:


> So I have no idea how to PM, help? haha


welcome to PUFF henry!!

i think you have to have a certain number of posts before pm's are activated.

when you can,send me a pm with how much tobacco you want and i'll add you to the order list...


----------



## Henry Hughes

shuckins said:


> welcome to PUFF henry!!
> 
> i think you have to have a certain number of posts before pm's are activated.
> 
> when you can,send me a pm with how much tobacco you want and i'll add you to the order list...


Alright sounds good. I think I just need a few more posts. Any idea on when you are sending out the order?


----------



## shuckins

i'll send the order later this week. just want to give everybody time to decide if they want to order any...


----------



## Thrust

I'd like to order one stick, I don't have many posts here but have over 1,200 posts on SF (same username). I'm also ****** verified member. I'll keep an eye on this thread for updates.


----------



## shuckins

a 3" or 10" stick?


----------



## Thrust

Oops. 3"


----------



## shuckins

got you down for 1...


----------



## Thrust

Cool. Let me know where to send the $'s when everything is ready.


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Thanks


----------



## pipemike

I would love to get a 3 inch stick, just let me know who to send the money too. 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## tambo_cigars

shuckins said:


> i'll send the order later this week. just want to give everybody time to decide if they want to order any...


 Hi Ron,
How about we run til Saturday, 20 March and then you and I can work out the final details. I will get the pricing figured on the shipping by wednesday as now sitting in the dark as today is Nyepi day of silence here in Bali, so can't get any info for 24hours at least as everything, and I mean everything, is closed on the island. If you can pm me the total number of 3inch (100gram units) and 10inch (about 350gram units) you think we should order based on what you have 24hours from now than I can at least get out an estimate of price with shipping cost so people have better info to base their decision on. We of course can change it a bit as the order grows up until my suggested cut off day of Saturday, March 20. I would think the more that is ordered the lower the per unit shipping price will go but no one will be upset if they finally end up paying a little less rather than a little more. Thanks again for all your help, Balibob


----------



## ekengland07

I'll take a 3 inch stick. I have to try this steaming thing!


----------



## Henry Hughes

Yeah so my PM function has yet to be enabled and in case it doesn't work by the time you put in the order I'd like to get a bag of the pre-cut. Let me know when and how to pay you.


----------



## shuckins

Bullwinkle said:


> if I'm not too late to the party I would like one 100grm bag and one 10"/350grm stick.
> 
> let me know how much $$$ and where to send it.


i got you added and i'll send everybody payment info after the order arrives and before i ship...



Seekeroftruth said:


> Ron, I am not able to send PMs at the moment, but here is my personal email, if you're willing, seekeroftruth @ netptc.net . Please let me know that you either have my email address or if you are'nt willing to send personal email to a newbie so i can remove my address from the public forum.  Thanks!


i wrote it down if you want to remove it.

everyone that has responded in this thread or via pm,i have your order on the list and will send payment info when the tobacco arrives...


----------



## Arctic Fire

Ron could you post up a list the day before the order gets sent to Bob?


----------



## shuckins

Arctic Fire said:


> Ron could you post up a list the day before the order gets sent to Bob?


a list of what?
the people involved?
most of 'em are in this thread,but i can post all the names if nobody cares...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I'd like to stick with something I'm accustomed to............ so I'll take a 10 incher...:biggrin:


----------



## shuckins

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I'd like to stick with something I'm accustomed to............ so I'll take a 10 incher...:biggrin:


lol...got you added


----------



## tambo_cigars

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I'd like to stick with something I'm accustomed to............ so I'll take a 10 incher...:biggrin:


 Ok TJ, So I gotta ask...Is that profile photo you or John Steinbeck? Cause if it is you I must point out that you are the spitting image of one of the 20th century's great literary minds. Makes me want to spend today's Hindu day of silence re reading "The Grapes of Wrath"... Smoke on, Balibob

 "I have made it a rule never to smoke more that one *cigar* at a time." Mark Twain


----------



## Arctic Fire

shuckins said:


> a list of what?
> the people involved?
> most of 'em are in this thread,but i can post all the names if nobody cares...


A list of names and amount ordered.


----------



## shuckins

Arctic Fire said:


> A list of names and amount ordered.


sure. unless anybody want's to keep their order a secret...lol


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

tambo_cigars said:


> Ok TJ, So I gotta ask...Is that profile photo you or John Steinbeck? Cause if it is you I must point out that you are the spitting image of one of the 20th century's great literary minds. Makes me want to spend today's Hindu day of silence re reading "The Grapes of Wrath"... Smoke on, Balibob
> 
> "I have made it a rule never to smoke more that one *cigar* at a time." Mark Twain


Balibob,

Your eyes do not deceive you. That is, indeed, the countenance of the late, great John Steinbeck. It speaks well of you to tip your hat to the man.

While I do not look a lick like him, I am working on a collection of first editions of all of his works.

I have enjoyed following the story and pictures in this thread and I am looking forward to trying out your Bali stick tobac! In fact, I think I'll break out one of my favorite short novels by Steinbeck, Sweet Thursday, for my first bowl of it.

Cheers,

TJ

**Bali stick, balli-stic, hmmm.......may be a name in there somewhere


----------



## kvv098

I would like to have 2 sticks (200g)


----------



## Amlique

I can't resist. Put me down for 15" in the group buy, please.


----------



## Brownbeer

If I'm not too late 
I would like a 3" stick and a 100g cut.
Thank You

pm sent


----------



## nate560

P/M sent and id like to get a few sticks. Dont know if they are 3" or 10" thanks.


----------



## MattN

I'd be interested in a 3" tube and a 100g bag as well. Since I'm fairly new, and don't have any trader feedback, I will expect to send payment before receiving the tobacco (probably before the order is made, yeah?).

This looks really interesting, and I've been looking for a good strong tobacco.

Matt


----------



## xl4life

MattN said:


> I'd be interested in a 3" tube and a 100g bag as well. Since I'm fairly new, and don't have any trader feedback, I will expect to send payment before receiving the tobacco (probably before the order is made, yeah?).
> 
> This looks really interesting, and I've been looking for a good strong tobacco.
> 
> Matt


Hay MattN we should put our order together since were both in Minneapolis. Save a little extra on shipping


----------



## tambo_cigars

MattN said:


> I'd be interested in a 3" tube and a 100g bag as well. Since I'm fairly new, and don't have any trader feedback, I will expect to send payment before receiving the tobacco (probably before the order is made, yeah?).
> 
> This looks really interesting, and I've been looking for a good strong tobacco.
> 
> Matt


 Hi Matt,
You will get a good strong tobacco I can assure you of that. This morning I sat on my patio here in Bali and measured 2.5grams for a bowl (that's 40 smokes in a 100 gram bag for the mathematically challenged) . Well I lit that puppy off and I must tell you I could not walk a straight line to save my life two minutes later. I always kid my friends by saying Tambo stick is the best high money can buy under the law! :hippie:

Will be anxious to hear the comments after some of this stuff gets smoked by you guys. It has been my little secret for almost ten years now, but now, thanks to guys like Ron (shuckins) the word is leaking out. Get it while it lasts! Working on the shipping issues now as we don't want the customs guys to freak out when they see this stuff they have never seen before, so be patient. One way or another it's coming your way soon... Balibob

"I am sure there are many things better than a good cigar, but right now, I can't think of what they might be." -Richard Carleton<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Henry Hughes

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Matt,
> You will get a good strong tobacco I can assure you of that. This morning I sat on my patio here in Bali and measured 2.5grams for a bowl (that's 40 smokes in a 100 gram bag for the mathematically challenged) . Well I lit that puppy off and I must tell you I could not walk a straight line to save my life two minutes later. I always kid my friends by saying Tambo stick is the best high money can buy under the law! :hippie:
> 
> Will be anxious to hear the comments after some of this stuff gets smoked by you guys. It has been my little secret for almost ten years now, but now, thanks to guys like Ron (shuckins) the word is leaking out. Get it while it lasts! Working on the shipping issues now as we don't want the customs guys to freak out when they see this stuff they have never seen before, so be patient. One way or another it's coming your way soon... Balibob
> 
> "I am sure there are many things better than a good cigar, but right now, I can't think of what they might be." -Richard Carleton<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


This sounds amazing. I've been looking for something with this kind of kick, especially since I just quit drinking. Really am looking forward to this!


----------



## MattN

xl4life said:


> Hay MattN we should put our order together since were both in Minneapolis. Save a little extra on shipping


Sure, if it seems like a good idea when the details are in, I'd be game.

Matt


----------



## shuckins

here's the order list that i have so far.
if i missed you, or have your order wrong, or you want to change your order,please let me know!
gonna have the cut off for order sign-ups soon so bob can do his thing.

1.shuckins: 3-10" sticks 2-100g bags 1 silver pipe
2.greg nice: 2-3" sticks 1 silver pipe
3.teedles: 1-10" stick
4.pipe mike: 1-3" stick
5.enthusiast: 2-3" sticks
6.brinson: 2-3" sticks
7.fivestar: 1-3" stick
8.bullwinkle: 1-10" stick 1-100g bag
9.jack straw: 1-10" stick
10.xl4life: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag
11.commonsenseman: 5-3" sticks
12.arctic fire: 2-3" sticks 1-100g bag
13.z kramer: 6-3" sticks
14.seekeroftruth: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag
15.wwhermit: 1-3" stick
16.jack h: 5 tambo super robusto cigars
17.rlaliberty: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag
18.henry hughes: 1-100g bag
19.ekengland07: 1-3" stick
20.thrust: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag
21.da jones: 1-100g bag
22.diodon nepheligina: 1-10" stick
23.kvv098: 2-3" sticks
24.amlique: 5-3" sticks
25.tn22: 1-3" stick
26.brownbeer: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag
27.mattn: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag
28.coyotejlr: 1-10" stick 1 silver pipe
29.nate 560: 2-3" sticks
30. cpuless: 1-3" stick
31. coyotero: 2-3" sticks
32. rhnewfie: 1-3" stick


----------



## Thrust

I'm going to amend my order to also include (1) 100g bag. So, for me that would be (1) 3" stick and (1) 100g bag.

Sorry about the change.



shuckins said:


> here's the order list that i have so far.
> if i missed you, or have your order wrong, or you want to change your order,please let me know!
> gonna have the cut off for order sign-ups soon so bob can do his thing.
> 
> 1.shuckins: 3-10" sticks 2-100g bags 1 silver pipe
> 2.greg nice: 2-3" sticks
> 3.teedles: 1-10" stick
> 4.pipe mike: 1-3" stick
> 5.enthusiast: 2-3" sticks
> 6.brinson: 2-3" sticks
> 7.fivestar: 1-3" stick
> 8.bullwinkle: 1-10" stick 1-100g bag
> 9.jack straw: 1-10" stick
> 10.xl4life: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag
> 11.commonsenseman: 5-3" sticks
> 12.arctic fire: 2-3" sticks 1-100g bag
> 13.z kramer: 6-3" sticks
> 14.seekeroftruth: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag
> 15.wwhermit: 1-3" stick
> 16.jack h: 5 tambo super robusto cigars
> 17.reliability: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag
> 18.henry hughes: 1-100g bag
> 19.ekengland07: 1-3" stick
> 20.thrust: 1-3" stick
> 21.da jones: 1-100g bag
> 22.diodon nepheligina: 1-10" stick
> 23.kvv098: 2-3" sticks
> 24.amlique: 5-3" sticks
> 25.tn22: 1-3" stick
> 26.brownbeer: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag
> 27.mattn: 1-3" stick 1-100g bag
> 28.coyotejlr: 1-10" stick 1 silver pipe
> 29.nate 560: 2-3" sticks


----------



## shuckins

changes made...


----------



## shuckins

last day to sign up!
bob gets the list tomorrow...


----------



## Cpuless

Sign me up for 1 3in stick.


----------



## JackH

shuckins said:


> last day to sign up!
> bob gets the list tomorrow...


Tomorrow for Bob probably comes about 12 hours before us.


----------



## Coyotero

Is it too late to get in on this? I want to get 200 grams.

Totally going to make some moassel out of this.


----------



## shuckins

Cpuless said:


> Sign me up for 1 3in stick.


got you added!



Coyotero said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? I want to get 200 grams.
> 
> Totally going to make some moassel out of this.


it's not too late.
how would you like the 200 grams?
2-10" sticks or 2-100g bags or 1 of each?


----------



## Coyotero

shuckins said:


> got you added!
> 
> it's not too late.
> how would you like the 200 grams?
> 2-10" sticks or 2-100g bags or 1 of each?


Sticks, please.


----------



## shuckins

list has been updated...


----------



## tambo_cigars

shuckins said:


> got you added!
> 
> it's not too late.
> how would you like the 200 grams?
> 2-10" sticks or 2-100g bags or 1 of each?


Hi Ron,
Quick correction: 2- 3inch sticks will be a bit more than 200grams, while a 10inch stick will weigh a good 350grams. Just wanted to clear that up so no one is disapointed to find their ten incher turning into a 3 incher....Guys worry about that kinda :bawling: thing! Thanks for all your hard work guy. By the way, it is now 744am on Friday here in Bali but go right ahead and take the orders until saturday if you like. Will pm you today with shipping and customs info. Balibob


----------



## Coyotero

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Ron,
> Quick correction: 2- 3inch sticks will be a bit more than 200grams, while a 10inch stick will weigh a good 350grams. Just wanted to clear that up so no one is disapointed to find their ten incher turning into a 3 incher....Guys worry about that kinda :bawling: thing! Thanks for all your hard work guy. By the way, it is now 744am on Friday here in Bali but go right ahead and take the orders until saturday if you like. Will pm you today with shipping and customs info. Balibob


Thought ten inches sounded a bit large,

What's the cost on a single ten inch stick look like?


----------



## shuckins

Coyotero said:


> Thought ten inches sounded a bit large,
> 
> What's the cost on a single ten inch stick look like?


my bad!
can you do 200g of sticks bob?


----------



## shuckins

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Ron,
> Quick correction: 2- 3inch sticks will be a bit more than 200grams, while a 10inch stick will weigh a good 350grams. Just wanted to clear that up so no one is disapointed to find their ten incher turning into a 3 incher....Guys worry about that kinda :bawling: thing! Thanks for all your hard work guy. By the way, it is now 744am on Friday here in Bali but go right ahead and take the orders until saturday if you like. Will pm you today with shipping and customs info. Balibob


saturday it is!


----------



## tambo_cigars

shuckins said:


> my bad!
> can you do 200g of sticks bob?


 Hi Ron,
I can cut most any length and weight someone wants. The limit of course is the max length the sticks are made in is 3 meters and shippers have length limits as well. 200 grams would be about 6 inches, I figure that 1inch weighs about 33grams of real tobacco or about 50grams shipped weight as that includes the cord, which I don't recommend smoking, but maybe some of you real men out there will try!

One thing to remember is that different sticks are different diameters too so lengths may very a tiny bit. Also if you store your stick for months in a dry environment it will lose weight, but when you rehydrate it by steaming it will gain the weight back again. Our weights are based on ready to smoke. Just to be clear for everyone as this is a truly unique product and thus new for all. Trust me we will be giving a bit extra for every order as we want happy customers. That's number 1!!! Balibob


----------



## shuckins

ok,coyotero wants 200 grams of stick,so that would be a 6 incher or 2 three inchers.
thanks for clearing that up bob!


----------



## rlaliberty

haha...did you put my name down as reliability?


----------



## shuckins

rlaliberty said:


> haha...did you put my name down as reliability?


probably...lol
i'll fix it though...


----------



## RHNewfie

Any chance of a kind brother reshipping a 3" stick to Canada?


----------



## shuckins

RHNewfie said:


> Any chance of a kind brother reshipping a 3" stick to Canada?


all thing's are possible in the pipe tobacco world...lol


----------



## shuckins

the payment thread has been started in the pipe forum selling section.
the sooner we pay,the sooner we play...lol

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...tambo-tobacco-payment-thread.html#post2837622


----------



## Seekeroftruth

shuckins said:


> the payment thread has been started in the pipe forum selling section.
> the sooner we pay,the sooner we play...lol


It seems I do not qualify for that section of the forum... or my computer is playing tricks on me  . But i am ready to pay and ready to smoke!


----------



## Brownbeer

It did the same to me.
I sent a pm. instead.
I must not have enough posts yet.


----------



## kvv098

Same problem here.
I have no previous experience with such buys and would appreciate a little instruction.


----------



## Brownbeer

Looks like you owe
kvv098: 2-3" sticks = $12+$6=$18 
send papal payment to:
bob at tambocigars.com
(please don't mention tobacco)

checks and money orders should be sent to shuckins. pm shuckins if you don't have his address.


----------



## Thrust

I can see the payment forum, but could not post a reply.

Anyway, payment sent!


----------



## Brownbeer

Yes us noobs need 30 posts I think.
The warning comes up and says;
You may be accessing a section of the forum that is reserved for members who have been a member for 5 days AND have a minimum of 10 posts.
That may be incorrect.


----------



## JackH

I'm in. Thanks Ron.


----------



## shuckins

Seekeroftruth said:


> It seems I do not qualify for that section of the forum... or my computer is playing tricks on me  . But i am ready to pay and ready to smoke!





kvv098 said:


> Same problem here.
> I have no previous experience with such buys and would appreciate a little instruction.


not sure why you can't post in the thread.
just send your papal payment to [email protected] and post here or pm me when you do and i'll update the list.

if you want to pay with a check or m.o. pm me for my addy.

thanks to everyone who has paid already!!


----------



## Arctic Fire

i couldnt post up in the other forums. i just sent my payment.

TY Ron and Bob for all your guys work on helping us puff members get this baccy!


----------



## shuckins

JackH said:


> I'm in. Thanks Ron.


as in payment sent?

thanks jack!

list has been updated...


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Payment sent. now for the wait :martini:


----------



## Uelrindru

Is this still going on? I'm not sure about the baccy but I WANT one of those pipes.


----------



## Coyotero

Something came up. I won't have payment until the end of the month.

I think I'm going to have to back out and place an order later on. Sorry. Don't want to hold anyone up from receiving their goods.


----------



## shuckins

Uelrindru said:


> Is this still going on? I'm not sure about the baccy but I WANT one of those pipes.


it's not too late!
just decide if you want tobacco with your pipe and i'll add your order to the list. bob is accepting payments now and will ship the first package in a couple of days...


----------



## shuckins

Coyotero said:


> Something came up. I won't have payment until the end of the month.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to back out and place an order later on. Sorry. Don't want to hold anyone up from receiving their goods.


sorry to hear that cody.
i'll remove your order. you can always place an order from bob's website when you are ready...


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi All,
Payments are being received and I will work with Ron to match payments to orders so we can get first shipping box out on Monday or Tuesday latest. Now 4am Saturday here in Bali. We are waiting for a new printed label to go on the plastic that will wrap each stick to keep the customs people happy. They have promised it by Monday morning in which case first box will go out Monday afternoon toward Shuckins. I will post here when sent. Normal transport time is about one week by ems but that can double if customs stops it for security inspection and that is out of our hands, but again we will keep all informed on this thread so you don't think you are being forgotten. Finally and most importantly if anyone does not get their shipment after we post that the last shipment has gone out and been received by Ron (shuckins) and he has sent out all, we will definitely need to hear from you. We will get you your tobacco or we will immediately refund your payment as I don't want anyone left out in the cold or worried they are being ripped off. You get your smoke or you get your money back, that is my personal pledge to you always. You can pm me anytime with any concern right here on puff.com and I usually get back to you within hours and I am happy to send you my personal email anytime as well just pm and ask me and finally you can contact me at our online store at Welcome to Tambo Premium Cigar Official Website . Be patient as remember your tobacco is travelling an average of 10200miles just to get to Shuckins! It's coming and it will taste all the better for the wait. Thanks again to all, Balibob


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

For those that are in on the group buy, how is payment being handled?

EDIT: Nevermind. Just saw the payment thread.


----------



## commonsenseman

Diodon nepheligina said:


> For those that are in on the group buy, how is payment being handled?


PlayPail


----------



## slyder

shuckins said:


> it's not too late!QUOTE]
> 
> Awsome im gonna wanna try this stuff. I was worried i saw the link too late. Ill probably ****** my payment later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Coyotero

Bob,

I'm talking to some of my nargile friends about putting together a group order sometime next month, I'll let you know when we're ready. 

What is the price of the ten inch sticks?


----------



## tambo_cigars

Coyotero said:


> Bob,
> 
> I'm talking to some of my nargile friends about putting together a group order sometime next month, I'll let you know when we're ready.
> 
> What is the price of the ten inch sticks?


 Hi Cody,
The 10 inch sticks (about 350grams of tobacco) run $19 plus shipping and if your order is $100 or more the shipping is $20 so you could get 4 ten inch sticks in a box and toss in one small cigar and make the cut off. Thus in a group order I figure the ten incher runs $24 with shipping under the above terms. Will look forward to hearing from you soon. Balibob


----------



## Coyotero

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Cody,
> The 10 inch sticks (about 350grams of tobacco) run $19 plus shipping and if your order is $100 or more the shipping is $20 so you could get 4 ten inch sticks in a box and toss in one small cigar and make the cut off. Thus in a group order I figure the ten incher runs $24 with shipping under the above terms. Will look forward to hearing from you soon. Balibob


Cool. I'll let you know what everyone wants. Not sure we'll be able to keep it under $100 though, I want one of your pipes! (My friends might too!)


----------



## tambo_cigars

Coyotero said:


> Cool. I'll let you know what everyone wants. Not sure we'll be able to keep it under $100 though, I want one of your pipes! (My friends might too!)


 You want to keep it over $100 to get the special $20 shipping rate. Any single order over $100 ships out for $20. Sorry I didn't make that very clear. The other catch is that we are limited as to how much tobacco we can ship out for personal use by customs law. For example 100 sticks of cigars is the limitation in one shipment. We are figuring about 2.5kilos of tobacco sticks or pouched tobacco will also go without customs hassles. If we get too much bigger we are asking for issues.

The problem comes when you are ordering alone and just want say a 3inch stick of pipe tobacco for $6 as you end up paying $26 because $20 is the minimum ems shipping rate from here to USA and covers the first half kilo. Thus we encourage people to order enough so that the $20 shipping doesn't make a big impact on their total pricing and we use $100usd as a guide. Clearly groups are good for that and groups of 4 or 5 people each ordering one or two items probably, on average, are getting the best deal. For a group like Shuckins has here we will be shipping out over several days so that shuckins gets about 2.5 kilos in each shipment each day (also remember the 2.5kilos is not just the merchandise weight but the packing weight and volume weight. Maximum savings and less risk of customs issues because he is not getting a "too big" shipment all at once. Actual cost to us for sending 2.5 kilos is much higher than $20 but we eat the difference as we are selling more too and obviously some shipping allowance is built into pricing especially on boxed cigars, pipes etc.. Crazy games but such is the nature of the global marketplace. Rest assured you can contact me anytime you want to place an order and I will make it as comfortable as possible for your pocketbook. We want you to get and enjoy your smokes... Best to you, BB


----------



## COYOTE JLR

I sent payment via playpail early this morning, but I couldn't post in that thread. So I guess here is the place to post?


----------



## shuckins

COYOTE JLR said:


> I sent payment via playpail early this morning, but I couldn't post in that thread. So I guess here is the place to post?


yep,payment thread has been updated...


----------



## kvv098

Thanks for the instruction. Payment have been sent.


----------



## Uelrindru

I may have to hold off on the pipe till this happens again. I hit my local B&M and bought too much for this week. Good luck to everyone making the orders though looks like some good stuff.


----------



## whodeeni

Ron,

Am I still able to get in on this? I just found the thread tonight?
I'm interested in some of the cigars too!


----------



## shuckins

whodeeni said:


> Ron,
> 
> Am I still able to get in on this? I just found the thread tonight?
> I'm interested in some of the cigars too!


 sure thing excel!
just let me know what you want to order and i'll add it to the list...


----------



## eyesack

Holy crap guys! lol is this still goin on? Is there a minimum order?


----------



## shuckins

eyesack said:


> Holy crap guys! lol is this still goin on? Is there a minimum order?


you have until bob gets ready to ship the last box,which i think is in a couple of days.

there is no minimum order,or a maximum either...lol


----------



## eyesack

Hahaha cool; so how does this work? I'm sorry, I read the first posts and 7 pages and am still confused about how ordering goes. I [email protected] the money to Bob, he sends our orders to you, and you ship to us? How much would everything all told be for just 1 ten-inch stick? Including shipping from Indonesia and from you, Ron? lol sorry for being a noob and a late one at that!


----------



## shuckins

eyesack said:


> Hahaha cool; so how does this work? I'm sorry, I read the first posts and 7 pages and am still confused about how ordering goes. I [email protected] the money to Bob, he sends our orders to you, and you ship to us? How much would everything all told be for just 1 ten-inch stick? Including shipping from Indonesia and from you, Ron? lol sorry for being a noob and a late one at that!


better late than never isaac!

the payment info is in the tambo thread in the selling section.
this is what it says:

pricing with shipping:
3inch stick---$6+3=$9 
100gram precut---$7+$3=$10 
10inch stick---$19+$5=$24
silver pipe---$65+$5=$70
this price will get your purchase from indonesia to you!

send papal payment to:
[email protected]
(please don't mention tobacco)

checks and money orders should be sent to me. pm me if you don't have my address.

let me know when you decide what you want and i'll add your order to the list...


----------



## tambo_cigars

eyesack said:


> Holy crap guys! lol is this still goin on? Is there a minimum order?


Anything you want to order Isaac! We will be sending out the group orders for the next few days so just let me know. Great time to order some of our cigars too as you save on the shipping. We will only add 50cents per stick to these prices for single stick orders in the group buy here but if you order a box or more we will now ship direct to your door (no adding to Ron's burden) for $20 per shipment up to 3kilos which will cover a good 4boxes of cigars so that would be only about 20cents per stick for shipping around the world!:
Tambo half corona4.5"x36ring-$3.85/stk or box25 $93.75
Tambo short corona4.75"x42ring-$4.39/stk or box25 $104.25
Tambo super robusto6"x52ring- $6.49/stk or box25 $156.25 
Tambo perfecto6"x48-52ring- $8.49/stk or box10 $83.99
Tambo grand robusto6"x62ring- $9.19/stk or box8 $73.99
I Will get all this up on the for profit section as soon as my IT guy gets the online store updated but for now just pm me your order and it will get done at these new prices. Good to hear from you, Balibob


----------



## eyesack

Alrighty, just sent 24 bucks to you Mr. Bob! Thanks Ron and Bob! Lookin forward to firing some of this stuff up in a corncob or my hookah this summer!  

...On a side note, I really gotta start checkin back on Puff more often! Almost missed this one!


----------



## shuckins

payment list thread has been updated!


----------



## tambo_cigars

eyesack said:


> Alrighty, just sent 24 bucks to you Mr. Bob! Thanks Ron and Bob! Lookin forward to firing some of this stuff up in a corncob or my hookah this summer!
> 
> ...On a side note, I really gotta start checkin back on Puff more often! Almost missed this one!


 Hey Isaac,
Be careful with the hookah! One of my best friends over here, and the distributor of Tambo cigars in the highlands of Bali, who goes by the name of Bong Fu Du (note the initials), is a major tambo stick tobacco lover and has been smoking it daily for two years. At 65 He claims to be a third degree black lung! I believe it as he has smoked everything known to man and as he is a bio chemist he created some stuff nobody else has ever smoked. Anyway he took a hit on a bong with pure tambo one time and he has sworn he will never do that again!!! As he put it, "darn near blew a lung!" So be careful with this stuff. It's great but needs to be handled with care; and you got BFD's word on it! Balibob :biggrin1:


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali,

The first 3kilo package was sent on Monday and to track it until it reaches the USA you can go to:
EMS Indonesian Post
and use the tracking number:
EE133346775ID

We have another 3 kilo package departing today and I will post that tracking number as well when I receive it later today. This is where you will be able to see if the packages go right through or are held up by customs/security for further examination.

These are the packages heading to Ron, who will then send things on to each of you. Once the packages reach the USA they will be viewable in the US Postal Service ems ( international express mail service) system as well, but until they clear US customs and security they are in the Indonesia Pos system.

Your tobacco is on the way !!!!!! :clap2: Balibob

"Man, the creature who knows he must die, who has dreams larger than his destiny, who is forever working a confidence trick on himself, needs an ally. Mine has been tobacco." - John Boynton Priestley


----------



## shuckins

thanks for the update bob!
i know we are all eagerly awaiting it's arrival...


----------



## COYOTE JLR

Thank you Ron and Bob. I'm extremely excited about this, and the effort both of you have put forth to see it happen is greatly appreciated. You guys are fantastic.


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Great! Thanks for the update.  I enjoy reading your posts Bob, you really bring life into them. Take care now.


----------



## eyesack

tambo_cigars said:


> Hey Isaac,
> Be careful with the hookah! One of my best friends over here, and the distributor of Tambo cigars in the highlands of Bali, who goes by the name of Bong Fu Du (note the initials), is a major tambo stick tobacco lover and has been smoking it daily for two years. At 65 He claims to be a third degree black lung! I believe it as he has smoked everything known to man and as he is a bio chemist he created some stuff nobody else has ever smoked. Anyway he took a hit on a bong with pure tambo one time and he has sworn he will never do that again!!! As he put it, "darn near blew a lung!" So be careful with this stuff. It's great but needs to be handled with care; and you got BFD's word on it! Balibob :biggrin1:


Rofl! Well I'll take it easy then lol. That's a funny story... 65 year old man, taking hits from a bong hahahaha!


----------



## Coyotero

eyesack said:


> Rofl! Well I'll take it easy then lol. That's a funny story... 65 year old man, taking hits from a bong hahahaha!


I would mix it with some washed tombac and make a moassel out of it if you're serious about smoking it in a hookah.


----------



## slyder

Have you tried slicing the sticks like you would for a "roll cake" like Escudo? Not that your steaming method is not great...it is....im just curious if slicing has been tried yet.


----------



## tambo_cigars

slyder said:


> Have you tried slicing the sticks like you would for a "roll cake" like Escudo? Not that your steaming method is not great...it is....im just curious if slicing has been tried yet.


Hi,
Actually the local farmers do sell their sticks by the slice with each slice being about 1centimeter in thickness. Problem is they use some serious swords (which each of them carry everyday) to cut the slices plus they usually deal in 2 year old tobacco and we only sell 5 year old tobacco. By the time the tobacco has aged for 5 years the sticks are quite hard, more like tree branches than loose leaves. Thus the steaming merely rehydrates the sticks so that the leaves can be easily pulled apart (use care as it is hot on the old fingers as you pull the fresh steamed leaves apart). I also recommend steaming in lengths of 3inches or less, so you guys with 10inch sticks will probably want to use the old handsaw to cut off a 3 inch chunk before steaming.

Finally I did a careful weigh in of a 3 inch stick before steaming and after steaming/cutting/drying to see how much tobacco you are getting. You 3" stick orderers will be glad to hear you will end up with almost 200grams of finished pipe tobacco for your efforts. 10inch stick orderers are getting a pile of extra smoke! A little extra work, but a lot of extra tobacco! :biggrin1: That's what I'm talkin' about! Best to all, Balibob

"The only way to break a bad habit was to replace it with a better habit." Jack Nicholson, explaining why he switched from cigarettes to cigars<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali,
Second shipment went off today as planned so very soon it should be available for tracking on the Indo Post website:

EMS Indonesian Post

use the tracking number: EE135519505ID to track the second 3 kilo package. I just checked it and it was not yet showing. I assume they have not yet put it into the computer system as it doesn't go into the computer until it actually gets to a post office with a computer. Handheld computer entry systems don't quite exist over here yet. Should be viewable however in the next 8 hours. I noticed the first package is in Jakarta already so should be in the USA port of entry in about 24hours to 36hours from now. Then we cross our fingers that customs/security doesn't flip out when they see these crazy looking sticks of tobacco! :scared:

Probably will have one more package to send out. If you are still wanting to participate but have not yet made payment, please do so within the next 24 hours (let say before 11pm on Wednesday night New York time) as we will send out the final package on Thursday morning New York time so those who have paid are not waiting too long to get their stuff.

If you miss the cutoff on this group buy,  don't worry, you can go to our website: Welcome to Tambo Premium Cigar Official Website
and order the village stick tobacco or whatever you like and now you pay only $20 flat rate for global ems shipping :whoo: ... Balibob

"There's nothing quite like tobacco: it's the passion of decent folk, and whoever lives without tobacco doesn't deserve to live." -Don Juan


----------



## RHNewfie

Whoever gets theirs first has to start a 'How I Processed my Tambo Tobacco' thread! I'm quite excited about this...


----------



## tambo_cigars

RHNewfie said:


> Whoever gets theirs first has to start a 'How I Processed my Tambo Tobacco' thread! I'm quite excited about this...


I think that's a great idea! Hope to hear as well about how the smoke hits you!? Could be some entertaining stories...Balibob


----------



## slyder

Im about half scared to try it if its that strong! Ive got a wierd system. One day I can handle any smoke ya throw at me and the next day i can barely smoke Frog Morton....doesnt matter what I eat or drink either.


----------



## shuckins

i ordered pre-cut and sticks so i'm smoking a bowl as soon as it gets here!


----------



## tambo_cigars

shuckins said:


> i ordered pre-cut and sticks so i'm smoking a bowl as soon as it gets here!


Smart man! You'll be ready to go as soon as you open the box! Don't worry about the strength, just give it a good try and then imagine how it can pep up some of your sleepier blends.

Close your eyes and imagine a palm fringed village of laughing children playing in the tobacco fields near the crashing surf where life is ruled by the pace of nature and not the timeclock of industry. Remember that this is where your tobacco slumbered for 5 years waiting to come to you and share it's calming heritage.

Believe me the stuff will grow on you... Have fun and smoke on, BB

"Maybe it's like becoming one with the cigar. You lose yourself in it; everything fades away: your worries, your problems, your thoughts. They fade into the smoke, and the cigar and you are at peace." Raul Juliafficeffice" /><O></O>


----------



## shuckins

tambo_cigars said:


> Smart man! You'll be ready to go as soon as you open the box! Don't worry about the strength, just give it a good try and then imagine how it can pep up some of your sleepier blends.
> 
> Close your eyes and imagine a palm fringed village of laughing children playing in the tobacco fields near the crashing surf where life is ruled by the pace of nature and not the timeclock of industry. Remember that this is where your tobacco slumbered for 5 years waiting to come to you and share it's calming heritage.
> 
> Believe me the stuff will grow on you... Have fun and smoke on, BB
> 
> "Maybe it's like becoming one with the cigar. You lose yourself in it; everything fades away: your worries, your problems, your thoughts. They fade into the smoke, and the cigar and you are at peace." Raul Juliafficeffice" /><O></O>


yeah,but i think i'll replace the laughing children with laughing belly dancers...lol


----------



## Richm20

I missed out, but if anyone doesnt pay (im new to this) ill take the order! I dont smoke a pipe (yet) but I cant wait for his cigars any longer. If anyone got more then they wanted, or someone got burnt with a non payment, ill gladly kick in the $ for a chance to give this stuff a try.
Still anxiously awaiting the cigars!


----------



## shuckins

Richm20 said:


> I missed out, but if anyone doesnt pay (im new to this) ill take the order! I dont smoke a pipe (yet) but I cant wait for his cigars any longer. If anyone got more then they wanted, or someone got burnt with a non payment, ill gladly kick in the $ for a chance to give this stuff a try.
> Still anxiously awaiting the cigars!


the last package hasn't been sent yet. get your order in and payment sent and you'll be fine.
you can also order cigars...


----------



## Richm20

shuckins said:


> the last package hasn't been sent yet. get your order in and payment sent and you'll be fine.
> you can also order cigars...


Im waiting for the Tambota cigars to become available, doing the back and forth PM with the OP for a while now. That said, please PM me on how to go about placing an order for the pipe tobacco, sorry fr being such a noob but what can i do?
I would love to try some out before the cigars are available, and who knows.... a new addiction may be starting.

Thanks for the help


----------



## shuckins

prices and payment info are in this thread
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/267074-tambo-tobacco-payment-thread.html

if you want to mail your payment pm me for my addy...


----------



## tambo_cigars

Richm20 said:


> I missed out, but if anyone doesnt pay (im new to this) ill take the order! I dont smoke a pipe (yet) but I cant wait for his cigars any longer. If anyone got more then they wanted, or someone got burnt with a non payment, ill gladly kick in the $ for a chance to give this stuff a try.
> Still anxiously awaiting the cigars!


 Don't worry Rich. The Tambotas are definitely coming. Just the darned gov't tax stamp guys delaying us . But I hope by mid April all will be in hand. Actually I hope before that but I don't want to disapoint you again. Keep the faith and don't worry you are at the top of my list for the new sticks...BB


----------



## bigdaddychester

Hey Bob, you mentioned that other customers have mixed it in with some blends of pipe tobacco. Do you have any recommendations or preferences to mix it with? Any type of pipe shape that works well with it?


----------



## tambo_cigars

bigdaddychester said:


> Hey Bob, you mentioned that other customers have mixed it in with some blends of pipe tobacco. Do you have any recommendations or preferences to mix it with? Any type of pipe shape that works well with it?


 Hi Brian,
Over here a lot of our customers by milder tobaccos in the marketplace (like traditional outdoor markets that abound here in Indonesia) and they will cut the tambo with that. As for branded tobacco I will discuss this with my sales people and see if any names pop up. Personally I smoke it straight when I want a real flavor hit; and You guys may well find it to be quite enjoyable as is and suggest you give it a try first.

I admit that I am first and foremost a cigar guy so I don't often buy branded pipe tobacco. I have blended it with davidoff red, which we sell here and found it to be quite pleasant but I will enjoy hearing back from all here what they find to be a nice blend as well. Wish I could be more specific but I promise I will share what I learn. Balibob


----------



## shuckins

davidoff red?
there you go again bob!!


----------



## tambo_cigars

shuckins said:


> davidoff red?
> there you go again bob!!


 Hi Ron,
Yeah. We offer a Davidoff red and green which is of course part of the Davidoff line. I assume they offer it in the USA and I would guess for a lot less money than we pay for it. Here a tiny 50gram tin runs about $35! It is one of the few finer pipe tobaccos we can get over here. In my opinion it is a pretty good value at maybe $10 but for $35?? :scared: Please! I try anything I sell so I have a tin and to be honest we sell some but I am a bit embarassed to ask such prices and we only make about $5 on that $35! Especially when we have such great local tobacco right next to it for $3 for a comparable 50grams! How much is a tin really worth? As I said before, crazy world! Best to you, BB


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi Ron and all,
You guys really came through with this group buy! We will be sending another 3.8kilo box out tomorrow morning (friday here in Bali) and we will be sending our a 4th box on Monday. Looks like over 30pounds in total! Be patient as all are heading in Ron's direction. I will post the third boxes ems tracking number on Sunday (I am heading off to nusa penida island at 6am tomorrow so too early to get info from indonesia post) and will post the final box tracking number on Monday. With any luck Ron might get the first box by monday (depends on customs), we will see. I will be away from the computer for next two days so don't wonder why I am not responding to any questions. Will catch up with all on Sunday.

Again many thanks to Ron, who made this all possible and to all who are participating here. I can hardly wait to read you comments after your sticks arrive. Best to all, Balibob


----------



## bigdaddychester

Looks like the first delivery may be held hostage by customs, according to the shipping info. Any one have a friend in customs?

lol...... I can't wait to try it


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi everyone,
Finally back in bali after spending an extra day waiting out some squawls in the seas around Nusa penida. When in a small boat on the sea one most always err on the side of caution. The third shipment went out and that record locator is:

EE135519451ID

We will also be shipping out one more, the fourth and final box probably tommorrow, once we see if anything new comes in on the first box. 

Not unusual to see a customs security step in the international shipping process and we will see if it is a one day wonder or longer. The weekend is a non event so should get a better idea by Monday afternoon or evening USA time as the first box hit customs on friday it would appear. Can't say it surprised me as these babies look kind of like large sticks of tnt when wrapped and ready for sale. In today's world security needs to be a bit careful after all and I cannot fault that. Remember we are the world's largest Islamic nation so I expect to see some good old fashion caution on shipments from here. I know it is hard to wait but I think you will find it will be worth the waiting...Balibob


----------



## shuckins

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi everyone,
> Finally back in bali after spending an extra day waiting out some squawls in the seas around Nusa penida. When in a small boat on the sea one most always err on the side of caution. The third shipment went out and that record locator is:
> 
> EE135519451ID
> 
> We will also be shipping out one more, the fourth and final box probably tommorrow, once we see if anything new comes in on the first box.
> 
> Not unusual to see a customs security step in the international shipping process and we will see if it is a one day wonder or longer. The weekend is a non event so should get a better idea by Monday afternoon or evening USA time as the first box hit customs on friday it would appear. Can't say it surprised me as these babies look kind of like large sticks of tnt when wrapped and ready for sale. In today's world security needs to be a bit careful after all and I cannot fault that. Remember we are the world's largest Islamic nation so I expect to see some good old fashion caution on shipments from here. I know it is hard to wait but I think you will find it will be worth the waiting...Balibob


welcome back bob!


----------



## shuckins

the 1st package has arrived!!

the sticks are huge!!
this is a pint sized mason jar with the 3" on the left,the 10" on the right:










my new pipe!









and yeah,i tried it out:









tastes like tobacco,kicks like a mule!

you are gonna be so glad you bought this!!

thank you bob for hooking us up!!
i'll start packing it up and sending it out later today or first thing in the morning...


----------



## FiveStar

Aaaaawesoooooommme!!!


----------



## Amlique

Fun fun fun. Tambo in Tenn!


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Awesome picture!


----------



## Jack Straw

Sweeeeet! I was not expecting such a nice presentation of the sticks, either. Very nicely done, Bob.


----------



## shuckins

i smoked the precut,i haven't opened the stick yet...


----------



## commonsenseman

So tell us Ron, how strong was it?

Great looking pipe by the way!


----------



## shuckins

it's pretty strong jeff!
i won't be smoking back to back bowls...lol


----------



## COYOTE JLR

Awesome! I'm so pumped. The pipe looks fantastic.


----------



## Cpuless

Great news. Can't wait to try out the new tobacco. Thanks again to Bob and Ron for putting this together.


----------



## teedles915

Ron what type of flavor profile did you pick up? Pick up on anything unusual?


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi All,
That's great news! Glad the customs guys didn't panic. To be honest was a little nervous because this is brand new stuff so you never know how customs will react. Just gettin up here in bali so just saw that you guys are already on top of things. Great fotos shuckins. Is that shell pipe cool enough for you? Really helps with that powerhouse tobacy, Ya?? Have fun! Three more boxes on the road! I want to hear from everyone as they light up and have some experiences to relate. The story of Tambo Stick invading America!! What fun... Balibob


----------



## RHNewfie

This is exciting! When the time comes to ship up here to Canada. Let me know and we will work out the cost.


----------



## shuckins

teedles915 said:


> Ron what type of flavor profile did you pick up? Pick up on anything unusual?


it reminded me of the time i tried chewing tobacco. full tobacco flavor that made me a little dizzy. it burned very cool in my new pipe,no bite to it at all! i'm gonna smoke another bowl after i eat something...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Cool pipe and nice pix, Ron. You got us all watching the mailbox...


----------



## Thrust

Hi Ron,

I tried responding to your PM, but I do not have a sufficient number of posts to do so. Please email me at ********* so I may send you my shipping info. Much thanks!


----------



## tambo_cigars

Jack Straw said:


> Sweeeeet! I was not expecting such a nice presentation of the sticks, either. Very nicely done, Bob.


 Hi Andrew,
Thanks for the comment on the packaging. To tell you the truth, I decided at the last minute that we better put it into a modern looking package of some kind and add the word "dried" to the packaging so the customs and agriculture people didn't flip out when they saw this stuff. You can imagine when they opened the box and saw these wierd dynamite size sticks all packed up neat as can be?!?

Anyway, thanks to all you guys trusting in us to send you this new kind of tobacco we got motivated to start offering it in a proper fashion and now it is even starting to sell better here in our outlet shop in Bali. Thanks again to all who are participating and I am as anxious to get your comments as you are to get your sticks, so don't forget to comment on the thread about your steaming experiences and your smoking experiences and any crazy stuff you experience while enjoying your Sumba jungle Hi!!! Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Mante

Hi Bob, where in Bali are you situated? Business partner is coming over there next month.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Tashaz said:


> Hi Bob, where in Bali are you situated? Business partner is coming over there next month.


 Hi Warren and Tash,
My outlet store is located at:
The TNT Shoppe, Jalan Legian and Jalan Benesari in downtown Kuta right behind Mama's German Restaurant (a long time landmark in Kuta any taxi driver knows). We are up the main street of Kuta (Jl. Legian) about 150 meters from the Bali Bomb site Memorial Monument and are open 10am to 10pm everyday. You can visit www.tambocigars.com and at the bottom of the left hand column you will see a authorized outlet section and there you sill find a link titled The TNT Shoppe and Pipe Dreams. These are our Kuta facilities and the links will take you for a visit and provide complete information. I will pm you my handfone number as well so he can give me a call and maybe we can meet up while he is here. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Mante

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Warren and Tash,
> My outlet store is located at:
> The TNT Shoppe, Jalan Legian and Jalan Benesari in downtown Kuta right behind Mama's German Restaurant (a long time landmark in Kuta any taxi driver knows). We are up the main street of Kuta (Jl. Legian) about 150 meters from the Bali Bomb site Memorial Monument and are open 10am to 10pm everyday. You can visit www.tambocigars.com and at the bottom of the left hand column you will see a authorized outlet section and there you sill find a link titled The TNT Shoppe and Pipe Dreams. These are our Kuta facilities and the links will take you for a visit and provide complete information. I will pm you my handfone number as well so he can give me a call and maybe we can meet up while he is here. Smoke on, Balibob


Awesome Bob! I would like him to have a look at your cigars & buy some for me. Great info. Cheers Mate!


----------



## Jojah17

Sorry to invade the post but how does that sweet looking pipe smoke? Tried it with any other blends? Is it as cool as Bob says?


----------



## kedarroy

direct email sent (can't PM since my account is new) - I'd love to order 4 sticks and one of those pipes with silver! - kedarroy (at) amlogic (dot) com


----------



## tambo_cigars

kedarroy said:


> direct email sent (can't PM since my account is new) - I'd love to order 4 sticks and one of those pipes with silver! - kedarroy (at) amlogic (dot) com


 Hi Kedar and all,
Easiest way to order the tambo stick, now that the group buy shipments have gone out, is to just email me at: [email protected] and give me your shipping address, name and what you would like to purchase. I will respond with an invoice amount and instructions for making a porpil payment and once that is done your shipment will go out at once.

For example kedar asked about pricing for a silver pipe and 4 -3"sticks:
silver cone shell pipe = $65
4 -3" aged tobacco sticks = $24
flat rate ems shipping = $20
Total delivered to your door = $109
Remember the shipping is a flat $20 rate for up to 3kilos sent by international express mail (ems) so maximize savings by adding some 100gram bags of the pipe tobacco or if you are a cigar smoker throw in some Tambo sticks. To view our products online (pipe tobacco still not up online but coming soon) just go to:
Welcome to Tambo Premium Cigar Official Website
Don't despair just because you missed the group buy. I am here to help anyone who wants to try any of our products anytime. Just email me...Balibob
http://tambocigars.com


----------



## kedarroy

thanks! email sent. question about your cigars - the pipe tobacco is very strong but the cigars are "medium" in strength?


----------



## tambo_cigars

kedarroy said:


> thanks! email sent. question about your cigars - the pipe tobacco is very strong but the cigars are "medium" in strength?


 Hi Kedar,
The pipe tobacco is 100% 5yr.old village aged tobacco. Our Tambo line of cigars is a carefully crafted blend of several Indonesian tobaccos including our village aged leaf at a rate of from 15 to 20% of our village tobacco in the filler of each stick. For this reason our Tambo cigars are more of a medium bodied full flavored cigar, according to most who have reviewed them. Finally we are about to release our new Tambota cigar which has 40% village aged tobacco in the filler. It is a very powerful cigar and though it may be a bit too harsh for some newer smokers it is just the kind of full bodied cigar a lot of us oldtimers are seeking. We try to blend a product for the satisfaction of all smokers. Will watch for your email, Balibob


----------



## eyesack

This sounds bad-ass! That shell pipe is awesome too, Ron! Looks good on you! I hope this stuff kicks my butt lol!


----------



## Jack Straw

Bob, do you hapen to know what kind of tobacco strain this is? For example, Burley, Virginia, Oriental, etc. I am setting it up in the database on tobaccoreviews.com.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Bob, do you hapen to know what kind of tobacco strain this is? For example, Burley, Virginia, Oriental, etc. I am setting it up in the database on tobaccoreviews.com.


Good call man, we'll need it in there. Make sure you write a good description of it too, complete with a warning about only smoking on a full stomach, while sitting down, etc. :biggrin:


----------



## kedarroy

I'll definitly have to try some Tambota cigars!


----------



## tambo_cigars

Jack Straw said:


> Bob, do you hapen to know what kind of tobacco strain this is? For example, Burley, Virginia, Oriental, etc. I am setting it up in the database on tobaccoreviews.com.


 Hi Andrew,
The best I have been able to determine (remember the villagers don't have any universtity trained professionals around) the tobacco variety is called besuki and is particular to the indonesian high quality cigar tobacco market. In jember, where our new Tambotas are made they grow besuki for filler, binders and wrappers for cigars. The wrapper is called TBN which are indonesian words that translate for tobacco under sheets or shade grown tobacco.

The American company Consolidated Cigar has been buying this premium indonesian tobacco grown in jember for many years in producing their H.Upmann, Royal Jamaica and Montecristo cigars. Also European cigar makers who account for almost half of global cigar production including: Seita,Swedish Match, Agio and Burger Group buy these tobaccos annually to use in the production of many of the worlds cigars.

Key difference is they buy the newly cut leaves from Jember, Java not the 5 year village aged leaves we purchase in sumba. As I see it what makes our tobacco unique is that it is grown in the rich limestone soils of Sumba, not the volcanic soils of jember, it is grown without pesticides or chemical fertilizers in tiny village farms and it is aged for 5 years by the farmers using methods they developed over centuries for the most powerful and flavorful tobacco they can make. Only the besuki seed is the same.

Finally I am now working with Ivan Nurchis, a swiss documentary film maker, to tell the story of Indonesian Tobacco in first a book and follow on film and over the next year or two we are investing a great deal of time in recording this untold story so hope to have much more to share in the future. We know the tobacco is incredibly rich and flavorful now we want to understand the story of how it came to be. Thanks for helping get the word out, Balibob


----------



## Jack Straw

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Andrew,
> The best I have been able to determine (remember the villagers don't have any universtity trained professionals around) the tobacco variety is called besuki and is particular to the indonesian high quality cigar tobacco market. In jember, where our new Tambotas are made they grow besuki for filler, binders and wrappers for cigars. The wrapper is called TBN which are indonesian words that translate for tobacco under sheets or shade grown tobacco.
> 
> The American company Consolidated Cigar has been buying this premium indonesian tobacco grown in jember for many years in producing their H.Upmann, Royal Jamaica and Montecristo cigars. Also European cigar makers who account for almost half of global cigar production including: Seita,Swedish Match, Agio and Burger Group buy these tobaccos annually to use in the production of many of the worlds cigars.
> 
> Key difference is they buy the newly cut leaves from Jember, Java not the 5 year village aged leaves we purchase in sumba. As I see it what makes our tobacco unique is that it is grown in the rich limestone soils of Sumba, not the volcanic soils of jember, it is grown without pesticides or chemical fertilizers in tiny village farms and it is aged for 5 years by the farmers using methods they developed over centuries for the most powerful and flavorful tobacco they can make. Only the besuki seed is the same.
> 
> Finally I am now working with Ivan Nurchis, a swiss documentary film maker, to tell the story of Indonesian Tobacco in first a book and follow on film and over the next year or two we are investing a great deal of time in recording this untold story so hope to have much more to share in the future. We know the tobacco is incredibly rich and flavorful now we want to understand the story of how it came to be. Thanks for helping get the word out, Balibob


Very interesting, thanks!


----------



## Thrust

I received my Tambolaka tobacco in today's mail. First, the packaging is outstanding--really a nice touch!

I loaded up a bowl in a Peterson 303, which I'm smoking now. I'll report back later with my final first impression, but at this point, I can say--WOW! This is some strong stuff! It's in a whole different class than, say, Five Brothers.


----------



## Jack Straw

I have added it to tobaccoreviews.com as well: Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos - Villiage Aged Tobacco pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Cpuless

I also just received my Tambolaka Tobacco in the mail. Can't wait to try it out at poker tomorrow. Big thanks to Shuckins and Balibob for putting this together.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Thrust said:


> I received my Tambolaka tobacco in today's mail. First, the packaging is outstanding--really a nice touch!
> 
> I loaded up a bowl in a Peterson 303, which I'm smoking now. I'll report back later with my final first impression, but at this point, I can say--WOW! This is some strong stuff! It's in a whole different class than, say, Five Brothers.


 Will anxiously await your review... after you regain consciousness...LOL
Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

Jack Straw said:


> I have added it to tobaccoreviews.com as well: Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos - Villiage Aged Tobacco pipe tobacco reviews


 That really looks sharp andrew. Thanks a million for spreading the word. I haven't taken time yet to check it all out but I assume you can go in and review the tobacco? Hope we will get some good reviews from our group here.. Smoke on, balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

Cpuless said:


> I also just received my Tambolaka Tobacco in the mail. Can't wait to try it out at poker tomorrow. Big thanks to Shuckins and Balibob for putting this together.


 Thanks to you Mike for the trade rating! Hope you really enjoy the tobacco. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## shuckins

2nd box arrived today!
9 more orders will be sent out tomorrow.
dc#'s will be posted in the payment thread...


----------



## tambo_cigars

*The story of Tambo Village Aged Tobacco Takes a New Turn*

Hi from Bali,
Had to share this true story with you guys that are just getting or will soon get your Tambo village aged tobacco. I had an Italian couple come into the shop two days ago. The woman suffers from some kind of illness that is quite rare and has something to do with the spinal cord and it results in almost constant pain in much of her body. She and her husband had been two months in Bali and were loving their time here but she was getting little or no sleep because the treatment she gets for her illness from her doctor in Italy is medical canibus but Indonesia has very strict rules about this and thus she cannot have it here.

Well we mentioned the strong effects of our Tambo village aged Tobacco and gave her a free small bag to try. Her husband is a pipe smoker so she tried it that evening. Bottomline she had the best sleep she has had in years without her constant pain! They came back yesterday and bought a brass and a silver shell pipe and a ten inch stick and two bags of ready to smoke. I kid you not this is absolutely the truth and not an April Fools thing either, and last night we got a call from the publisher of "Boungiorno Bali" magazine, (a magazine published in english, italian and french and distributed all over asia and within italy) who just did a 5 page spread on our cigars I might add to find out even more about this magic elixir and ask why I didn't tell her about this when we were doing our interviews. The editor also ordered a pipe and two bags!

The secret is getting out my friends. I have got to go get more tobacco soon!!!! Not making any unsubstantiated claims here as I have no medical background and no knowledge firsthand of any such effects that I have experienced and clearly no tests of any reasonable nature has been done to see if this is just a psychological effect for this one lady, just reporting an interesting and true story to some guys that might be interested as they light off that first bowl...Best to all, Balibob


----------



## COYOTE JLR

Awesome story Bob! I'd be willing to accept that as truth. I've managed to fracture my spine, destroy a bone in my foot, and deform the right joint of my jaw in the past decade and I know that sometimes sitting down and having a good, strong cigar certainly helps ease some of that daily pain. Particularly in my back. Perhaps it has something to do with calming down and actually losing some of that tenseness that builds up in my muscles? I don't know, but I can tell you that I'm extremely excited to try out the new pipe and tobacco I've got coming. I'll make sure to let you know what I think of it and how much it helps.


----------



## Thrust

Well, let me just say: I just finished my second bowl!

Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco is some of the best tobacco I've experienced.

Much thanks to *Bali Bob* for introducing us to this product and major thanks to *shuckins* for his excellent handling of shipments on this side of the world! Finally, while I didn't weigh the contents (too excited to smoke), I'm certain I was given more tobacco than advertised. Great service, to be sure.

My review follows:

I ordered a 100g bad of ready-prepared tobacco and one 3" stick. My first impression, as noted above, was very positive. The tobacco arrived in great condition and the 100g bag was very aesthetically pleasing and heavy duty (thick plastic with a reseal-able closure).

I removed some of the ready-prepared tobacco to smoke in a Peterson 303 (second bowl was in a Il Duca Morta Cherrywood). The tobacco is a rich, dark brown and is similar in color to dark chocolate. The tobacco smelled, well, like tobacco! It's a loose, but wide, ribbon cut. It arrived only semi-moist and required only a few minutes of air drying before it was ready to load into my pipe.

Tambolaka packed very well and it was easy to get a nice consistency without packing too firm or too loose.

After the charring light, I have to say I was a bit surprised. This is unlike any pipe tobacco I've tasted. At first, it was somewhat acrid or acidic in taste--very strong! For the first few puffs I was, admittedly, skeptical about whether I would even finish the bowl; however, within 3-4 minutes the tobacco totally changes character as it settles down into a very rich, very tasteful smoke. It's not like smoking a cigar, per se, but certain similarities can be drawn. When puffed hard, you're rewarded with ample amounts of smoke without the "bite" usually associated with such ambition. Moreover, the character of the tobacco builds as you progressively burn deeper into the bowl.

Taste wise, I'd liken this to a really good Burley/Virginia tobacco, minus the Burely/Virginia . It's really that different!

Strength wise--it's strong! I've smoked the fullest of cigars (e.g., La Flor Dominicana Double-Ligero) and this packs a similar punch!

Taste--as noted above, it's complex in flavor and is pure tobacco. As Bali Bob has noted, there's no additional flavoring here.

Room note--my wife sat next to me as I lit and smoked my second bowl with nary a complaint. She's certainly complained before with blends that are heavy in Latakia.

Recommendation---without reservation or qualification, this one's a winner.

4-stars!


----------



## commonsenseman

Awesome story Bob!

Also great review Thrust!

I really can't wait to try this stuff, I may have to dedicate a pipe to it if it's as good as everyone says ipe:


----------



## shuckins

the third box arrived today!
i sent out about 15 orders today also. 
the dc#'s have been posted in the 1st post of the payment thread.
i have 5 more ready to ship but do not have your addresses!!
please make sure i have your address!!


----------



## tambo_cigars

shuckins said:


> the third box arrived today!
> i sent out about 15 orders today also.
> the dc#'s have been posted in the 1st post of the payment thread.
> i have 5 more ready to ship but do not have your addresses!!
> please make sure i have your address!!


 Hi Ron,
You will catch a break now for a few days as the last box was ready to go out finally on thursday and the Indonesia Post decided to take off for 4 days for Easter holiday. Yeah, I know this is the world's largest islamic nation but they never miss a chance to celebrate a religious holiday no matter what religion it is. We will be sending it out on Monday our time, (Sunday your time) as we decided to keep it in our posession otherwise it would have just sat for the whole time in the post office store room and that can be a bit less than secure from our experience. Apologize for the delay but don't despair guys, it is coming soon. Hope to read more comments and reviews here as you guys get your stuff as well. Have a good holiday! Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali,
Just got this foto taken by a friend of a Sumbanese warrior riding his horse and smoking Tambo Tobacco as it is traditionally enjoyed, rolled in a corn husk. He was taking part in the annula spear throwing festival known as the Pasola this March wherein hundreds of warriors come together for mock battles (sometimes not so mock) riding horses and throwing spears at each other. Blood on the field is a requirement of a good Pasola. This year only one spectator died! Thought you guys might like to see another facet of this unique tobacco and the very special world from which it comes. If you google the Pasola you will see more about the annual event on sumba island, Indonesia, home of Tambolaka Tobacco...









enjoy your new tobacco in the spirit of the Pasola... Smoke on Balibob


----------



## owaindav

OK, I avoided this stuff because of all the talk about "sticks" thinking it was cigars and I have enough cigars to last me a while. But I decided to dig into it and read the thread and now I've gotta try it. How do I get in?


----------



## drastic_quench

owaindav said:


> OK, I avoided this stuff because of all the talk about "sticks" thinking it was cigars and I have enough cigars to last me a while. But I decided to dig into it and read the thread and now I've gotta try it. How do I get in?


Got to work on that reading comprehension, son!



tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Kedar and all,
> Easiest way to order the tambo stick, now that the group buy shipments have gone out, is to just email me at: [email protected] and give me your shipping address, name and what you would like to purchase. I will respond with an invoice amount and instructions for making a porpil payment and once that is done your shipment will go out at once.
> 
> For example kedar asked about pricing for a silver pipe and 4 -3"sticks:
> silver cone shell pipe = $65
> 4 -3" aged tobacco sticks = $24
> flat rate ems shipping = $20
> Total delivered to your door = $109
> Remember the shipping is a flat $20 rate for up to 3kilos sent by international express mail (ems) so maximize savings by adding some 100gram bags of the pipe tobacco or if you are a cigar smoker throw in some Tambo sticks. To view our products online (pipe tobacco still not up online but coming soon) just go to:
> Welcome to Tambo Premium Cigar Official Website
> Don't despair just because you missed the group buy. I am here to help anyone who wants to try any of our products anytime. Just email me...Balibob


----------



## drastic_quench

Jack Straw said:


> I have added it to tobaccoreviews.com as well: Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos - Villiage Aged Tobacco pipe tobacco reviews


Question: Why did you choose to list it under the blend name "Villiage [sic] Aged Tobacco" instead of Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco. Since there's only the one variety, it seems that would be easier to locate it by that name, and the biggest on the label, versus "Village Aged" which I took to be the description of the blend and not the name.


----------



## plexiprs

tambo_cigars said:


> Because my little secret is that Tambo tobacco was first used by me as an _*intensely rich*_ and remarkably relaxing pipe tobacco! My largest domestic distributor also smokes Tambo pipe tobacco everyday because, as he says, _*nothing relaxes like a bowl of Tambo*_.
> 
> *It is VERY STRONG in taste *and I will admit after smoking it pure for almost 10years now, I can still get the hiccups when lighting off a bowl!
> 
> ------------





tambo_cigars said:


> The reason for the variation gets to the art of blending. To be honest the village stuff is an *in your face strong tobacco!* Maybe a bit too strong for many people.


Well, now those couple of references got me all interested and been emailing with Iwan of TNT Shoppe to get me some of them kick-ass seegars and a pound of that pipe tabaccy ......

Now, if only the drooling would stop ....


----------



## tambo_cigars

plexiprs said:


> Well, now those couple of references got me all interested and been emailing with Iwan of TNT Shoppe to get me some of them kick-ass seegars and a pound of that pipe tabaccy ......
> 
> Now, if only the drooling would stop ....


 Good job Justice, Iwan is the main man and runs the office in Kuta, Bali for me. He can get you whatever you want. I am also here to help but Iwan actually does the shipping etc. so you are dealing with the source. Right now we are over it with porpil for payment and we hope to have our new merchant account for the online store functional next week, so we are in the no man's land of payment processing at the moment, but we do have some payment options for a quick order that either Iwan can tell you about or you can email me at [email protected] and I can help you with. Don't want a little thing like money to get between a man and his smokes! Thanks for your interest, Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

drastic_quench said:


> Question: Why did you choose to list it under the blend name "Villiage [sic] Aged Tobacco" instead of Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco. Since there's only the one variety, it seems that would be easier to locate it by that name, and the biggest on the label, versus "Village Aged" which I took to be the description of the blend and not the name.


 Hi from Bali,
That was my fault because I always refer to our Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco as our 5 year Village Aged Pipe Tobacco. I got to learn to get down with the brand name. Thanks for pointing it out though as I can see where someone looking for it would have an issue. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Jack Straw

If there is an official name, I can email them and have it changed. Bob which would you prefer? I just put it that way because you had been referring to it as village aged tobacco and that's what it says on the label, and I remember you put in the "dried" part to satisfy an import/export requirement, or something like that. No biggie to change it, I'm sure.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Jack Straw said:


> If there is an official name, I can email them and have it changed. Bob which would you prefer? I just put it that way because you had been referring to it as village aged tobacco and that's what it says on the label, and I remember you put in the "dried" part to satisfy an import/export requirement, or something like that. No biggie to change it, I'm sure.


 Hi Andrew, 
If it can be changed it would probably be best as: Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco. That is how my printers did the packaging and thus we will probably have less confusion that way. I have been calling it village aged for so long I definitely am confusing everyone. Now that the printers gave it a name guess we need to stick with it I guess..

I have to start calling it by it's name too! Sorry for the inconvenience. Guess that's part of being in on the birth of a brand new product. The guy that started tootsie rolls probably called them "them brown chewy thangs!"

Let me know if anything I can do to help and thanks again for all your help on getting the word out. You have been a great help because you certainly understand the systems there a lot better than I do. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hey Ron,
Final package for the group buy went out this morning after the long delay for the easter Indo Post holiday. The shipping tracking number is: EE135519329ID 
Once again the tracking site is: EMS Indonesian Post
Hope to hear more from the participants here as they try out their new tobacco. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## drastic_quench

I'm still very curious. I'm just waiting on some detailed reviews. Please, gents tell me something about the taste other than the strength.


----------



## Variables

drastic_quench said:


> I'm still very curious. I'm just waiting on some detailed reviews. Please, gents tell me something about the taste other than the strength.


+1

Reviews please! The TR page is still empty


----------



## tambo_cigars

Variables said:


> +1
> 
> Reviews please! The TR page is still empty


 Hi,
Only the first 4 or 5 participants have gotten their tobacco from Ron at this time I would assume. I think Ron had only gotten the second box on thursday or Friday (and perhaps the third but not sure as it shows going out for delivery but not confirmed delivery) and I don't know if the post office worked on friday due to Good Friday holiday. I know they didn't work here as that caused delays in shipping the final box. I think a lot of guys will be getting the tobacco on Tuesday or Wednesday this week and maybe more on Thursday or Friday with the arrival of the third box. The final group (4th box weighed over 5 kilos) will get theirs, with any luck next wednesday, about 9 days from now. Remember Ron has to get it and then turn around and reship it out, so be patient. I am sure we will be seeing more reviews soon. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Arctic Fire

I got my tambo tobacco. Looks very nice. Ive yet to smoke any since i just got home.


Well i just smoked half a bowl. (this is not a go around and do stuff blend. This is a sit down and hold onto something sturdy tobacco.) So I received a pouch of 100g pre cut, and two 3 inch sticks. The pre cut tobacco is gorgeous. Its very dark. Makes me think of Black XX in color. The sticks on the other hand are brown. This blend has a high nicotine content to it. The taste is very difficult to describe. Im not sure what i can relate it too. Its an un-adulterated tobacco. I dont think anything goes into this other than the tobacco. I unraveled both sticks from the packaging and rope. Iunno if this was a bad idea but hey i couldnt help myself. At first light the tobacco was harsh. I thought it was gonna be a blend that you were gonna have to smoke slowly or else pay with tongue bite, but a few puffs later this really mellows out. The pre cut tobacco came at a perfect moisture. I just loaded it up right from the bag. It burns down to a fine grey ash.

Maybe someone else can give this a better review since im still new and dont exactly notice all the different nuances of some blends. 

This is an excellent tobacco im very glad i purchased this. I do believe this tobacco should be a must try blend. Its soo different than anything ive smoked so far. I really do enjoy this tobacco. Its going to get its own pipe. 

Two thumbs up to Bob and everyone who takes part in making this blend, and ty once again Ron for making this possible for all of us. (oh ty for the samples as well.)

Now i think its time for a nap LOL.


----------



## plexiprs

I see that Iwan added the Pipe Tobacco to the web site. BUT, given the only payment method is through a Bank Transfer/Wire, I guess I'll wait to see how the reviews come out and when the e-store can handle more payment options.


----------



## Seekeroftruth

I got my tobacco today, it is great. Not at all harsh like I was expecting, great flavor that is hard to describe. Packaging is also excellent! A big thanks to both Bob and Ron! This will be a regular for me.


----------



## owaindav

Once the reviews start coming in maybe they'll do another shipment. I want in on that!


----------



## tambo_cigars

plexiprs said:


> I see that Iwan added the Pipe Tobacco to the web site. BUT, given the only payment method is through a Bank Transfer/Wire, I guess I'll wait to see how the reviews come out and when the e-store can handle more payment options.


 Hi Justice,
Note we are working now to establish a merchant account so that things we be easier. We have been working for months on this but I think we have someone now who has it together and will get it done. In the meantime note you can also make deposit to my bank of america account at any bofa in the USA and you avoid the wire fees. This is only a temp patch because porpil bailed, as was to be expected eventually anyway, and we hope to have a easy cc pay system in place soon. If anybody out their has any ideas on how to accept payment for the time being, I am all ears... Balibob


----------



## slyder

got my order today. Excellent packaging. Had to open one....smells great. Ill steam some this weekend and try it out.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Arctic Fire said:


> I got my tambo tobacco. Looks very nice. Ive yet to smoke any since i just got home.
> 
> Well i just smoked half a bowl. (this is not a go around and do stuff blend. This is a sit down and hold onto something sturdy tobacco.) So I received a pouch of 100g pre cut, and two 3 inch sticks. The pre cut tobacco is gorgeous. Its very dark. Makes me think of Black XX in color. The sticks on the other hand are brown. This blend has a high nicotine content to it. The taste is very difficult to describe. Im not sure what i can relate it too. Its an un-adulterated tobacco. I dont think anything goes into this other than the tobacco. I unraveled both sticks from the packaging and rope. Iunno if this was a bad idea but hey i couldnt help myself. At first light the tobacco was harsh. I thought it was gonna be a blend that you were gonna have to smoke slowly or else pay with tongue bite, but a few puffs later this really mellows out. The pre cut tobacco came at a perfect moisture. I just loaded it up right from the bag. It burns down to a fine grey ash.
> 
> Maybe someone else can give this a better review since im still new and dont exactly notice all the different nuances of some blends.
> 
> This is an excellent tobacco im very glad i purchased this. I do believe this tobacco should be a must try blend. Its soo different than anything ive smoked so far. I really do enjoy this tobacco. Its going to get its own pipe.
> 
> Two thumbs up to Bob and everyone who takes part in making this blend, and ty once again Ron for making this possible for all of us. (oh ty for the samples as well.)
> 
> Now i think its time for a nap LOL.


Hey Joel,
D++n fine review. It is great when a customer picks up on the same things I have noticed over the years and puts them into their own words. The initial blast of taste I think gives a first impression that maybe this will be harsh. I liken this to a very strong lime sorbet, when your mouth is first hit by the taste it is hard not to note the sourness, but after a couple of spoons you start to savor the rich lime taste.

I see similar effects with both the Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco and the new Tambota cigars. Your taste buds have got to get over the first blast but after a couple of good puffs the true taste begins to reveal itself as a a mellow tobacco richness augmented by a rich almost sweetness of fine liquor on the tongue. This is the magic of aging revealed in a pure aged tobacco.

You are right we put absolutely nothing into any of our tobacco products but TOBACCO! To me it is an insult to the fine art of cigar making to put anything but pure tobacco into a fine stoagie. Pipe tobacco clearly often features many flavor elements usually nothing more than flavor additives but as advertised our Tambolaka Pipe tobacco is pure tobacco. As for the brown color you see in your sticks, once you steam them you will see the rich blackness of the tobacco return. The color fades a bit over the 5 years but the blackness is reborn in the steaming process.

Now that you have unrolled them I advise steaming soon as the rope protects the stick from drying; or at least put them into a ziplock bag for now until you are ready to steam. Once you steam, pull apart and then cut your leaves you will have a mountain of rich black goodness to enjoy for sometime. At the beginning of this thread you will see the fotos of how to steam and process your sticks. If you guys want me to re post that I will be happy to do so as well. Just remember you need to peel the leaves apart while they are hot from the steaming (steaming time generally 10 to 15 minutes). A little hot on the old fingers but worth the effort... Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

slyder said:


> got my order today. Excellent packaging. Had to open one....smells great. Ill steam some this weekend and try it out.


Hi Koby,
I am anxious to hear from one of our first steamers! Be sure and post your experiences. Remember to peel the tobacco leaves apart while it is still quite hot to the touch. The leaves can be peeled to the point where you can almost see through them. The more thinly you peel the more tobacco you will have in front of you so try to get it down to where only a couple leaves are sticking together. It will unfurl like a opened long leaf filler cigar (but on a bigger scale). Once you find that seam the individual leaves will be easier to open up. It probably would be best to steam about 1.5 inches at a time (that's what I base my 10 to 15 minutes of steaming time remarks on but would need a little longer if steaming a bigger stick through) so take out the old saw and cut your 3" stick in half. You can peel a 3inch stick but it takes asbestos fingers as you are working on it while the tobacco is hot. Have fun and be sure and tell us your experiences. Balibob


----------



## Arctic Fire

I managed to stuff both sticks into a quart sized mason jar.


----------



## bigdaddychester

Arctic Fire said:


> I got my tambo tobacco. Looks very nice. Ive yet to smoke any since i just got home.
> 
> Well i just smoked half a bowl. (this is not a go around and do stuff blend. This is a sit down and hold onto something sturdy tobacco.) So I received a pouch of 100g pre cut, and two 3 inch sticks. The pre cut tobacco is gorgeous. Its very dark. Makes me think of Black XX in color. The sticks on the other hand are brown. This blend has a high nicotine content to it. The taste is very difficult to describe. Im not sure what i can relate it too. Its an un-adulterated tobacco. I dont think anything goes into this other than the tobacco. I unraveled both sticks from the packaging and rope. Iunno if this was a bad idea but hey i couldnt help myself. At first light the tobacco was harsh. I thought it was gonna be a blend that you were gonna have to smoke slowly or else pay with tongue bite, but a few puffs later this really mellows out. The pre cut tobacco came at a perfect moisture. I just loaded it up right from the bag. It burns down to a fine grey ash.
> 
> Maybe someone else can give this a better review since im still new and dont exactly notice all the different nuances of some blends.
> 
> This is an excellent tobacco im very glad i purchased this. I do believe this tobacco should be a must try blend. Its soo different than anything ive smoked so far. I really do enjoy this tobacco. Its going to get its own pipe.
> 
> Two thumbs up to Bob and everyone who takes part in making this blend, and ty once again Ron for making this possible for all of us. (oh ty for the samples as well.)
> 
> Now i think its time for a nap LOL.


I'm not very descriptive when it comes to describing flavors associated with pipe tobacco and cigars but Joel hit it right on the head. At first, I took little sips because I thought it would be a very bold flavor. Don't be fooled though, it is bold but then there seems to be something very mellow or relaxing about it that follows. I found myself taking normal draws by the end of my bowl, which also ended in a very fine grey ash. Also had one of the best nights of sleep. No regrets at all about it. I'm actually looking forward to another bowl later this evening. Big Thanks to Bob and Ron for this offer!


----------



## Variables

What blends can you guys compare this stuff to?


----------



## kvv098

I have smoked my first bowl of this tobacco. Had to steam and cut it as I've got 2 sticks. Just an added fun.
First puffs reminded me Irish Flake. I couldn't blow the smoke from my nose. But after few more puffs it mellowed down significantly. No problem with harshness and it was REALLY RELAXING. I wouldn't say it has a huge nic punch.
On scale 1 to 10 (Irish flake being 10) I would place it in 7. Saying that it is a wander how this tobacco relaxes without spinning your head. The flavor is a bit cigarish and ash is dirty gray flakes as of from cigars. Not sweet at all and may be bitter if overpuff. Never bites. I think it will make a fantastic outdoor smoke when you don't need to pay much attention to the smoking process. 
Looking forward to further experimenting with this tobacco!


----------



## commonsenseman

I received mine as well, I will start a thread tonight as I've been documenting the preparing/smoking process. 

My initial thoughts are: this stuff is real good, quite strong, somewhat cigar-like in flavor while still being unlike anything else I've tried, tough to prepare, easy to smoke. 

SIT DOWN WHILE SMOKING THIS. 

I smoked 3 bowls last night in a cob, I'm planning to try it in a briar tonight.


----------



## tambo_cigars

commonsenseman said:


> I received mine as well, I will start a thread tonight as I've been documenting the preparing/smoking process.
> 
> My initial thoughts are: this stuff is real good, quite strong, somewhat cigar-like in flavor while still being unlike anything else I've tried, tough to prepare, easy to smoke.
> 
> SIT DOWN WHILE SMOKING THIS.
> 
> I smoked 3 bowls last night in a cob, I'm planning to try it in a briar tonight.


Hi All,
Thanks for all the great comments. Glad to hear that Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco is living up to your expectations for something new and unique. Must try the night smoke idea as so many are saying it promotes a great night's sleep. Here I sit at 3am in Bali writing this post. Think I could use a nightime tobacco sleep aid. Thanks for the observations...

Jeff, Be sure and post here the name/location of your new thread so we can shift that way for further comments. I appreciate your taking the time to do all that. Will keep my eyes open for your post, Smoke on , Balibob


----------



## Arctic Fire

I smoked a bowl on my way to work... bad idea. Im soo tired. This is going to be a before bed smoke for me.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambolaka pipe tobacco prep thread.


----------



## Seekeroftruth

I noticed something last night as I was enjoying a bowl of Tambo. I suffer from chronic sinus problems, and smoking usually makes things much worse(duh). But every time I smoke Tambo tobacco it's not only is a pleasure to smoke, it actually alleviates all my symptoms! Headache, inflammation and general pain gone. Marvelous.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Seekeroftruth said:


> I noticed something last night as I was enjoying a bowl of Tambo. I suffer from chronic sinus problems, and smoking usually makes things much worse(duh). But every time I smoke Tambo tobacco it's not only is a pleasure to smoke, it actually alleviates all my symptoms! Headache, inflammation and general pain gone. Marvelous.


Another interesting health observation for Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco. When you are dealing with something like this tobacco that has been nurtured and created over so many years by so much human effort in a location that was literally devoid of modern medicine until just the last few years, it is not surprising that it may offer relief for many ailments in one form or another. Today we enjoy the leaf as a relaxing element in our rat race world, in centuries gone by it was produced, at no small effort, for many many reasons. Native Americans recognized it's benefits in everything from a sleep aid to opening a window into the spirit world.

It is marvelous that now, in a world driven by science and a mad dash toward chemical devices to fine tune our lives, we are re discovering the natural wonder that is tobacco. If Tambolaka Natural Tobacco's products have some hand in this, I am very pleased. From on BOTL to another, smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Seekeroftruth said:


> I noticed something last night as I was enjoying a bowl of Tambo. I suffer from chronic sinus problems, and smoking usually makes things much worse(duh). But every time I smoke Tambo tobacco it's not only is a pleasure to smoke, it actually alleviates all my symptoms! Headache, inflammation and general pain gone. Marvelous.


I know of something else that gives the same benefits...:w lol

In all seriousness, this tobacco looks intriguing...but it sure as heck seems like quite the prep just to smoke it. Damn if I had the Patience, I might try me some. lol


----------



## commonsenseman

Mr.Lordi said:


> I know of something else that gives the same benefits...:w lol
> 
> In all seriousness, this tobacco looks intriguing...but it sure as heck seems like quite the prep just to smoke it. Damn if I had the Patience, I might try me some. lol


If you win the pipe lottery anytime soon you might just get some, pre-cut & everything :wink:


----------



## Mr.Lordi

commonsenseman said:


> If you win the pipe lottery anytime soon you might just get some, pre-cut & everything :wink:


Now I'm itchin' for May 1st to hurry up and get here. lol :biggrin:


----------



## shuckins

box 4 has arrived!!
i'll get it opened and send the orders on the way this afternoon or in the morning...


----------



## Amlique

Woo hoo! looking forward to it.


----------



## Steel Talon

shuckins said:


> box 4 has arrived!!
> i'll get it opened and send the orders on the way this afternoon or in the morning...


Shuckins,
* If* you happen to have any extra for sale let me know.Or give me a holler if you make another order.I'll send cash..
Pece and good Karma
Tal~


----------



## tambo_cigars

Steel Talon said:


> Shuckins,
> *If* you happen to have any extra for sale let me know.Or give me a holler if you make another order.I'll send cash..
> Pece and good Karma
> Tal~


 Hi Tal,
I will be sending over some new items soon so let me know by pm or email me at [email protected] what it is you would like and we will get it to you soon. Of course you can also order online at http://tambocigars.com but the $20 flat shipping rate on orders under 3kilos may make the group buy a better route for you. Either way let me know by email what you would like and I will advise on group shipments heading out currently that you can join with and I can give you my Bank of America account info so you can deposit payment at no extra charge to you into any branch of bofa or funds can be wired or e transferred as well at whatever charge your bank collects and I will make sure your items get to you. (Note no longer can accept credit cards for tobacco purchases online as it is direct violation of visa and mastecard agreements and just not worth the hassles with porpil any longer. Soon hope to have a check and money order processing agent in USA but for now the simple deposit technique is working great.) I am here to help you get what you want so never hesitate to write me and I will make it happen.. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Royale Duke

I was just browsing the forums and thought I'd pop into this thread as it seems pretty interesting.

I'd love to try some of this as the prep looks like it would definitely be worth it.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Royale Duke said:


> I was just browsing the forums and thought I'd pop into this thread as it seems pretty interesting.
> 
> I'd love to try some of this as the prep looks like it would definitely be worth it.


Hi David,
And welcome to the thread. I will soon be sending over some new cigars, our new Tambota short robustos, and would be happy to add some of our Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco sticks to the mix in this new, soon to be announced, group buy if you wish to try some. You save a few bucks with the group buy but you end up waiting longer, so up to you. Also you can email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to ship you directly any of our products you like. You can see our products online at www.tambocigars.com . The 3inch stick tobacco is now selling for $12/stick and offers about 150grams of finished tobacco after processing. We offer a $20 flat rate shipping option for up to 3kilos so you could, for example, order 4 sticks with shipping delivered to your door for about $68. 600grams of 5 year village aged tobacco for $11.50 per 100grams! Very affordable if you compare to other pipe smoking tobacco I trust. What ever you decide I am happy to help, smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Uelrindru

I got some of this in a trade and OMG it's good. It almost seems to between a black tea taste, green tea and hints of chocolate covered coffee beans. There's a pervasive taste of, well the only way I can thing to describe it is out doors forest smell. It is the most relaxing smoke I have ever had. Burns to a powder like ash and between that and the music I was listening to I could probably have fallen asleep. I had to put it down after about half a bowl but damn was it good. 
I'm kicking myself for not getting into the group buy but I think I'll be procuring some of this in the future, and maybe one of those pretty pipes. I'm trying to figure out whether I want brass or silver they both look really sharp I just have to figure out which one would tarnish slower.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Uelrindru said:


> I got some of this in a trade and OMG it's good. It almost seems to between a black tea taste, green tea and hints of chocolate covered coffee beans. There's a pervasive taste of, well the only way I can thing to describe it is out doors forest smell. It is the most relaxing smoke I have ever had. Burns to a powder like ash and between that and the music I was listening to I could probably have fallen asleep. I had to put it down after about half a bowl but damn was it good.
> I'm kicking myself for not getting into the group buy but I think I'll be procuring some of this in the future, and maybe one of those pretty pipes. I'm trying to figure out whether I want brass or silver they both look really sharp I just have to figure out which one would tarnish slower.


Hey Dan,
With the pipe tarnish this might help: The other day i picked up one of the first silver pipes I ever made and I was really impressed with the rich aged look of the silver work on the pipe. It really comes alive when it begins to age. The aging also is helped I think by the fact that you clean this pipe under the water. This also means that you can use any tarnish remover on the pipe as well as it can easily be washed off. No pipe cleaners, no stem removing (don't try to yank off the stems please) just run water through it, let it dry and smoke on. Ok, you know where to find me at [email protected] or pm me here or go to the shop at www.tambocigars.com . What could be easier??? Smoke on, Balibob

PS. Next group buy may be only a couple weeks away as the Tambota, our new 4inch, 50ring, long leaf filler, hand rolled cigar featuring 40% 5 year village aged tobacco is almost done. Oh, did I mention it will sell for $2 a stick? The powerful badboy that presents to you "The taste of the Tropical Night" is being boxed as I write this and should leave the rolling factory before the end of the month. If you want in on this group buy (Tambotas will be available for $6 a 3pack plus a small group shipping rate) start private messaging me now and I will turn the names over to the USA coordinator (hopefully our old friend Ron) when the cigars are ready to go. Can add Tambolaka Stick Tobacco as well to that order for those who missed out or want some more. Just PM me. Good smoking to all, Balibob


----------



## Kevin Keith

This has got to be one of the most interesting threads I have read in a while. Great work Bob and the tobacco sounds and looks wonderful. Much success to you!


----------



## slyder

I finally got the courage to pack a bowl of this stuff. This is certainly not a first timers tobacco! It packs a punch but is very interesting. It almost smells like incense after its lit. Has a taste all its own. No tongue bite what so ever but you want to smoke it slow. I started feeling the buzz after about a third bowl but then again I just finished a bowl of Penzance like 15 minutes before. It mellowed me out quite a bit i can say that.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Kevin Keith said:


> This has got to be one of the most interesting threads I have read in a while. Great work Bob and the tobacco sounds and looks wonderful. Much success to you!


 Hi Kevin,
Thanks for the kind words. As always it is the great participation of the BOTL here at puff.com that make any thread worth reading; and who can ask for a better partner in crime than Ron (shuckins). I am very happy with the many suggestions and thoughtful ideas these guys have come up with for enjoying our new or should I say old pipe tobacco! Hope you will join us for a bowl soon as well. Thanks again and smoke on, Balibob

"It has always been my rule never to smoke when asleep, and never to refrain when awake." - *Mark Twain<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*


----------



## pipemike

I put some away in some mason jars and noticed a little mold forming. Any ideas to help prevent this??:hurt:

Thanks


----------



## tambo_cigars

slyder said:


> I finally got the courage to pack a bowl of this stuff. This is certainly not a first timers tobacco! It packs a punch but is very interesting. It almost smells like incense after its lit. Has a taste all its own. No tongue bite what so ever but you want to smoke it slow. I started feeling the buzz after about a third bowl but then again I just finished a bowl of Penzance like 15 minutes before. It mellowed me out quite a bit i can say that.


Hi Koby,
I could not agree with you more when you comment "this is not a first timers tobacco"! LOL..Can you imagine some kid lighting up dad's bowl of tambo? I'd give it two puffs before the dry heaves broke out. uke: 
I always tell me friends this stuff is for " professional smokers only " and I stand by that recommendation! But when you have matured as a smoker and can deal with the overwhelming hit this stuff is truly a mind blowing smoke... In my not so humble opinion...Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

pipemike said:


> I put some away in some mason jars and noticed a little mold forming. Any ideas to help prevent this??:hurt:
> 
> Thanks


 Hi mike,
Let it dry out some more after steaming or if in the precut it might just have been too humid coming from the tropics. Don't hesitate to dry it even if you have to hit with the old hair dryer (that should only be necessary if you live in a very humid region like I do). We also will sometimes throw a bag of silica crystals into our humidors when they are in very humid environs so you might want to do that right into the bag or canister you are storing it in. Of course do not use the straight crystals (don't know how they would smoke) but just the ones in the little white bags. With cigars this must be closely monitored as you don't want to dry out too much but with pipe tobacco the dryness thing is less critical as you are not worrying about some fragile wrappers.

It is always a balancing act between too moist and too dry. If your area tends toward the dry side then put it somewhere dark and dry for a couple of days with the jars open till it has dried more or better yet just spread it out where it can dry more quickly for a short time. If you steamed it when processing or if it is some of the precut it is likely just a little too damp yet after the processing. Keep it out of sunlight or any light if possible as the mold usually needs light as well as moistness to grow. The mold won't hurt a thing and once it drys out you can just churn it up a bit and enjoy as usual... Keep us posted and I am sure others will have some suggestions for you too. smoke on, Balibob


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Sup Fellas 

Anyone putting together any more purchases of this stuff. 

I'd like to get my hands on some pre-cut /rubbed / dried stuff and would be willing to pay the marginal difference to have Balibobs young ladies do the work. 

Anyone else interested in the same? 
I can't picture myself having the time to do these cutting and rehydrating tasks.

But I really don't need as much as would be required to justify the shipping at this point either. 

Or maybe someone has some to share with the Vin ??
1/2 a oz or so to sample?

Vin


----------



## xl4life

PinkFloydFan said:


> Sup Fellas
> 
> Anyone putting together any more purchases of this stuff.
> 
> I'd like to get my hands on some pre-cut /rubbed / dried stuff and would be willing to pay the marginal difference to have Balibobs young ladies do the work.
> 
> Anyone else interested in the same?
> I can't picture myself having the time to do these cutting and rehydrating tasks.
> 
> But I really don't need as much as would be required to justify the shipping at this point either.
> 
> Or maybe someone has some to share with the Vin ??
> 1/2 a oz or so to sample?
> 
> Vin


I got ya brah, I'll hook ya up a sample pm me your address


----------



## Uelrindru

If anyone was to put together a group buy I would be interested.... just saying.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

xl4life said:


> I got ya brah, I'll hook ya up a sample pm me your address


My Appreciated XL.. TYVM sir..

Another fine brother offered me some like 5 mins after the post , and I took him up on it..

Anything you'd like to try.. Maybe I got. 

Vin


----------



## tambo_cigars

Uelrindru said:


> If anyone was to put together a group buy I would be interested.... just saying.


Hi From Bali,
My wife is heading to Philly for three months, arriving about May 17th. She will handle onward shipping from USA for a group buy, if no one puts one together before then. Anyone who wants to get in on a group buy should start sending me pm's now. Price for the 3inch sticks (about 150grams when processed) $15 shipping included and for the precut 100gram bag $13 shipping included. Can also throw in any cigar from the website, www.tambocigars.com , just add $1 to any online stick price with a minimum of 5 sticks per order(note if you want a box better to get it shipped direct and pay only $20 shipped direct to your door). Now the downside: By the time my wife gets it in the USA and sends on to each of you I would predict receiving your order about the 1st of June.

Remember you can order direct now and if your order weighs 3kilos (about 6.6 pounds) or less you pay only $20 shipping right to your door. Compare our prices to the local B&M shop and you will see if you are buying at least two or three items with your order you are probably getting more and paying less with our online store with the very cheap $20 shipping rate combined with our year of the tiger special prices. Remember you are saving a lot on local fees which more than cover your shipping and as long as the order does not exceed 100 cigars or the equivalent in pipe tobacco you are not breaking the law as this is an allowed personal use amount under federal customs rules. As for state and local rules you decide what is right for you.

Payment in the USA is simple, you just make deposit into my Bank of America Account (account info provided with your order) at any Bank of America location or from anywhere a transfer can also be made into my USA based Bank of America account but each bank has its own rules and costs so you need to check with your bank. These payment options are available for the group buy or individual buys right now. Soon we will have an agent in the USA receiving checks through the mail as well but that will delay your orders substantially as depends on snail mail and bank clearing times. But that will help those with no Bank of America anywhere near them.

Now I have a question for all the financial geniuses our there. We all know that porpil and any visa mc merchant service company is 100% anti smoking for online merchants. If you don't know this let me assure you they are. I know some of your tobacco companies take cc's for your online tobacco purchases. Let me assure you under my reading of the regs they are violating the rules of the merchant services agreement with visa and MC when doing so. We also can bounce from merchant bank to merchant bank commiting fraud and waiting to get caught but we will not do that as basing a banking relationship on fraud is not my idea of good business policy (I am kind of a dinosaur that way). Now for the question, why is it that here in backwards Indonesia anyone with an atm card issued by any Indonesian bank can transfer money from their account at any domestic bank to any other persons account at any other domestic bank in 2 minutes without any restrictions. But American's can't do this? Is that because the laws are designed to enslave you to the credit card companies and have nothing to do with customer convenience?? Is it big brother doesn't want business being done directly between individuals unless some merchant bank gets its pound of flesh?

Very suspicious to me. And the answer provided by some banks that you must make sure that someone wants to get money from you is at best a reach. You send me $100 and I am going to be upset?? Please, LOL. I cannot just send it back? Maybe I am missing something, but it is hard to understand why the banking system is more antique in the USA than here in Indonesia and most other countries that allow FREE (or at most 50cents per transfer fee) domestic transfers from any bank to any bank at any ATM any hour of the day or night... Ready to be enlightened by anyone who understands this nonsense better than me. Remember I am talking about American bank to American bank not international banking here. Appreciate getting the benefit of the collective wisdom hereabouts as we want to make things as easy for our customers as we can. Now after getting all worked up I am heading out to enjoy a relaxing bowl of Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco...Balibob


----------



## Uelrindru

My take on that was it was a method of money laundering that they wanted to get rid of. Could be wrong but.


----------



## d_day

This looks extremely interesting. The pipes and tobacco are quite beautiful. Thanks for posting.

Someday I hope to get my hands on one of these sticks.


----------



## commonsenseman

d_day said:


> ..........Someday I hope to get my hands on one of these sticks.


Try this.


----------



## Thrust

Bob,

What about pay pal? They, of course, also prohibit the sale of tobacco, however, we could pay $15 for a box and you could include a 3" Tambolaka stick for free. 

Just a thought.


----------



## tambo_cigars

commonsenseman said:


> Try this.


 Hey Jeff,
Thanks for sharing the product with some lucky new guy! I am afraid my knowledge of US TV shows is at best limited. Penalty for moving away from the epicenter of TV and into the backwoods. I didn't even know some of the shows that the guessers have posted already. I think we get some of the US shows about two years late here on Satellite but not sure. That's why you find my nose glued to the computer more often than not. Will stay tuned though to find out what you fav's really are! Have fun, Balibob


----------



## commonsenseman

tambo_cigars said:


> Hey Jeff,
> Thanks for sharing the product with some lucky new guy! I am afraid my knowledge of US TV shows is at best limited. Penalty for moving away from the epicenter of TV and into the backwoods. I didn't even know some of the shows that the guessers have posted already. I think we get some of the US shows about two years late here on Satellite but not sure. That's why you find my nose glued to the computer more often than not. Will stay tuned though to find out what you fav's really are! Have fun, Balibob


I really don't watch much TV either, & I almost never watch it on the TV. I mostly watch stuff either on DVD or online, way easier & no commercials. Trust me, if you have the internet, you have access to almost anything.


----------



## tambo_cigars

commonsenseman said:


> I really don't watch much TV either, & I almost never watch it on the TV. I mostly watch stuff either on DVD or online, way easier & no commercials. Trust me, if you have the internet, you have access to almost anything.


 Hi,
I have got to get more computer aware. I didn't even know that current tv was available online. Guess I am a bigger dinosaur than I thought. PM me some hints on where you connect for the online tv thing. I sometimes hear about shows that sound interesting but have not looked for them online. Will have to try next time. Thanks for the heads up, BB


----------



## jolyrogger

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi,
> I have got to get more computer aware. I didn't even know that current tv was available online. Guess I am a bigger dinosaur than I thought. PM me some hints on where you connect for the online tv thing. I sometimes hear about shows that sound interesting but have not looked for them online. Will have to try next time. Thanks for the heads up, BB


PM sent on Internet Tv and Movie links.. all totally free. Streaming video is a beautiful thing no more need to download to watch..


----------



## tambo_cigars

Thrust said:


> Bob,
> 
> What about pay pal? They, of course, also prohibit the sale of tobacco, however, we could pay $15 for a box and you could include a 3" Tambolaka stick for free.
> 
> Just a thought.


Hi,
Ppal:bowdown: is currently holding almost $1000 of my peoples money from the last group buy and will do so for 6 months as they are "that kind of people" but nothing one can do and I will not become involved with them for any reason ever again. Why do I want to do business with antismoking nazis? That group includes visa, mastercard and very much Ppal:bowdown: and anyone doing business with these people who also support individual smoking rights should consider the obvious contradiciton. Yeah I know 12 year olds are lining up to buy my cigars and pipe tobaccos online (seen a lot of 12 year old stoagie puffers lately?) thus I am more evil than smut peddlers and online gambling dens and all manner of online drug dealers who will gladly accept you credit cards...LOL

Only takes one mention by one buyer of the word cigar or tobacco or pipe or anything close and the seller gets scr++ed! I, of course, honored all the orders even though I have never been paid, because the customer comes first for my company and I don't hide behind process issues to sneak off with money from customers, unlike the ebay/Ppals:bowdown: of the world who profit daily from such acts... :bowdown:Ebay and Ppal:bowdown:, well you judge for yourself but I consider holding ones money for 6 months an act of "misapropriation" when all the customers involved have already received and are raving about their products online.

I and my people work hard everyday to bring excellent products to the customers who enjoy them. I only ask of my customers that I and my employees get paid for what we give without big financial institutions robbing us in the middle and that means the convenience of credit cards and Ppal type schemes are no longer a payment option for my products. Direct deposit into my Bank of America Account in the USA for US buyers is the only non fraud dependant payment option.

Here in Asia most of us believe in Kharma and the folks at Ppal who are taking that $1000 from the poor workers of Sumba for the next 6 months should enjoy their Kharma into the future... 








Sleep well Ppal:new_all_coholic:... Balibob


----------



## Thrust

Wow, I had no idea such an illogical and immoral problem had occurred, Bob!

Sorry to hear about this and, with that, I understand now why PP is no longer considered a viable option.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Thrust said:


> Wow, I had no idea such an illogical and immoral problem had occurred, Bob!
> 
> Sorry to hear about this and, with that, I understand now why PP is no longer considered a viable option.


 Hi,
Lots of powers out there doing there best to keep you from shopping direct for the items you need. Time people begin to realize the problems that exist. I have been offered offshore bank merchant accounts but they require you to basically lie about what you are doing or at best they lie for you to the Gods of VISA and MC. I just feel that is a short term and deeply flawed solution so, though it is a bit more hassle and I know we lose some sales, I will only trade in an open and honest way. Every Bank of America office is a cashier for me, a simple deposit and merchandise is on the way. Maybe better for all of us if we get back to the old simple systems. Time will tell. Lots of people doing it everyday and so far I believe everyone is quite happy as we have more tobacco than ever in the air right now... Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali,
Just to let all know, systems like HULU and all networks are all blacked out and blocked outside of the USA... So much for an open and uncensored internet huh...LOL It's all about who got paid for what folks and outside USA you better be paying a satellite company or you are not going to have access to international TV. I understand and can live with that. I am still working on Jonathans suggestion as it is more involved and so not sure if it will work or not. Will let you know by PM Jonathan.

One thing though, I would happily give up every minute of television ever produced as long as I can enjoy my favorite smoke in almost any club, any restaurant and any hotel verandah, like I can right here in Indonesia today.. So I have no real complaints. Wherever you choose to live you have good and bad to deal with. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## commonsenseman

tambo_cigars said:


> One thing though, I would happily give up every minute of television ever produced as long as I can enjoy my favorite smoke in almost any club, any restaurant and any hotel verandah, like I can right here in Indonesia today.. So I have no real complaints. Wherever you choose to live you have good and bad to deal with. Smoke on, Balibob


I would give up television for that too.


----------



## Steel Talon

Ya know Bob,
I understand you completely on pay Pal.. Life is difficult enough with just the regular day to day struggles that we as humans face each day given our circumstances. Pay Pal is well known to freeze accounts regularly "to investigate"violation of thier policies.Everytime they do this that money is part of a larger whole that earns them the float. Karma will come to them and it will be a bitch.

I have one credit card that is only used for emergencies, or booking flights, hotels, car rentals, but I pay at thier point of sale with cash. I refuse to use pay pal, always have, for the very reason you describe, and they are counter intuitive to my beliefs and morale compass. I have no problem with tobacco they do. I have no problems with firearms they do, I do have problems keeping money from people who earned it legally through hard work and determination. They dont. 

I could continue on and on about PP but in realeasing all this negative energy in not a good way.,I also tempt negative Karma for myself..

Oh, you dog you gave me a comical visual of a 12year old cigar herfer....Priceless LMAO!!

** I recieved my Tambo today I'll be taking over the Mrs. kitchen this weekend swinging my Santoku's Benni Hanna style..

Peace and Good Karma to you and yours
Tal~


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali,
Thanks a million Taz for understanding my rant and my apologies to anyone who I might have offended but I thought it was something important that tobacco consumers should know about the whole ppal thing. Like you said now time to move on and not be dragged down by the negatives.

On a lighter note, I went to the weekly meeting of the Bali Cigar club, Ubud Chapter yesterday and what a great meeting. Started at 2pm with the normal gathering of a dozen or so of the most interesting guys you can imagine. A poet, 2 authors, a major artist (paintings), a photographer, a film director, a motivational speaker, 2 club owners, a biochemist and yours truly. This is only the third weekly meeting of this new club and after sharing much talk and 5 hours of fine cigars and cognac we adjourned to one of the member homes, a magnificient 4month old 20,000sq.ft.mansion on an acre of the most lovely tropical landscaped grounds. Ed, the home owner, is one of the largest drum manufacturers in the world. Good money in drums I can see, but another interesting member of our cigar group. Bottomline the cigar club meeting continued into the night in Ed's huge pool. A truly memorable meeting. If anyone is heading to Bali you are invited to the Bali Cigar Club for a most interesting afternoon and evening... Welcome to the Bali Cigar Club . We have a meeting every Wednesday at the Kuta Chapter, in the heart of the coastal tourism area of Bali and every Thursday at the Ubud Chapter, in the heart of the highlands artist colony area of Bali. A unique tour option for any Bali Visitor and the meetings are open to all BOTL.

Hope to see you all over here some day. We'll keep the Cognac and Single Malts in reserve for you...Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali,
Just a quick post for any who may have ordered our Pipe Tobacco after 15 April: It appears shipments are being delayed after departing Indonesia. We presume this has something to do with the flight bottleneck in Europe due to the volcanoe at this time. Shipments from Indonesia can go to the USA via Europe or via Pacific but we are not informed as to the routing; thus expect some delay on shipments that went out after the group buy. You can check your ems tracking number but it will likely simply say that it has left Jakarta (Indonesia) airport and nothing else. We will post more info when we get it but hopefully you will get you tobacco before we can even find out what delayed it. Those who dodged the volcanoe, enjoy your tobacco and smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Mhouser7

Did this thread continue somewhere else, or just fall off?


----------



## commonsenseman

Mhouser7 said:


> Did this thread continue somewhere else, or just fall off?


I continued it here.

I'm also in the process of hosting my second group-buy here if you'd like to try it.


----------



## tambo_cigars

commonsenseman said:


> I continued it here.
> 
> I'm also in the process of hosting my second group-buy here if you'd like to try it.


 Hi Jeff,
Can see you are right on top of things as you had already answered this enquiry by the time I saw it. Heading to USA on 3 october for couple of weeks to see my folks in Calif.. Will make contact when in your neck of the woods (USA). Thanks for all, Balibob


----------



## commonsenseman

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Jeff,
> Can see you are right on top of things as you had already answered this enquiry by the time I saw it. Heading to USA on 3 october for couple of weeks to see my folks in Calif.. Will make contact when in your neck of the woods (USA). Thanks for all, Balibob


How ya doing Bob, long time no talk!

Visiting the states eh? Very cool!

I'll be in contact more soon hopefully, I've been so busy lately it's ridiculous.


----------



## shuckins

hi bob!

haven't seen you around much lately.
how's everything in bali?

ron


----------



## tambo_cigars

commonsenseman said:


> How ya doing Bob, long time no talk!
> 
> Visiting the states eh? Very cool!
> 
> I'll be in contact more soon hopefully, I've been so busy lately it's ridiculous.


 Hi Guys,
Have been very busy here as Tambo cigar sales continue to grow and as new orders pour in from around the world for our Tambolaka Village aged Stick Pipe Tobacco . Our new Swiss partners are preparing our launch into the european marketplace and this requires re examining of all our operational systems. Just completed our best tourist season ever, by far, here in Bali and that ain't too bad considering how economies are in most of the world. Guess it's true, when you have one of the best tasting cigars in the world the world will find you. Looking to open two new outlet locations in Bali over the next year as well. Bottomline only complaint is I have very little time to socialize here on the old puff site. Hope that will change soon though as we expand our worforce so I can kickback a little soon... or so they tell me.

Will be in the states early october but not much kickback time there either;but will be good to get some US eats again though. From a juicy Morton's steak to a delectible In and Out double double burger, there are somethings Indonesia just cannot do! Thankfully making a great cigar is not one of them. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## J. R. Henderson

Hold the phone.

First of all, this has got to be the coolest damned thread in the entire universe of smoking. Down-to-earth native villagers harvesting, hand-rolling and aging exotic Indonesian tobacco? That's the sort of thing that really appeals to us over-civilized suburbanites running the rat race and shopping at L.L. Bean, the local mall, and from Hammacher-Schlemmer catalogs. :wink:

More importantly, I've spent literally two hours a day for the past eight days shopping for tobacco pipes online: Your standard Petersons, Savinellis and Stanwells, creative freehands by obscure master artisans, achingly expensive (but equally beautiful) Japanese works of organic art, all manner of meerschaums, and everything in between.

I am buying that nautilus pipe from the T.N.T. Shoppe website right now. I love it... I've been craving an exotic, organic pipe that also has a bit of flair, and that is it to a T. Hell, I might buy two each of brass and silver. If the gilded nautilus pipe were for sale over the Internet, I'd buy one of those, too — and starve to death for a month. I wouldn't do that for a typical European or American $500 pipe. (I'm not normally a gold fanatic, but on these particular pipes it looks really striking.) Maybe I can take a brass pipe to a jeweler's and have it gilded, or at least gold plated....

Not only are they awesome, they're cheap... I don't know what the shipping cost will be to the U.S., but I'm going to pay it.


----------



## lbiislander

MarkC said:


> Interesting...I haven't bought anything in stick form since the seventies, and that was from Thailand...


Have we met?:hmm:


----------



## Irfan

J. R. Henderson said:


> I am buying that nautilus pipe from the T.N.T. Shoppe website right now. I love it... I've been craving an exotic, organic pipe that also has a bit of flair, and that is it to a T. Hell, I might buy two each of brass and silver. If the gilded nautilus pipe were for sale over the Internet, I'd buy one of those, too - and starve to death for a month. I wouldn't do that for a typical European or American $500 pipe. (I'm not normally a gold fanatic, but on these particular pipes it looks really striking.) Maybe I can take a brass pipe to a jeweler's and have it gilded, or at least gold plated.....


Beautiful, but fragile. Mine broke while I was washing and drying, perhaps I was a trifle rough with it. The shell is the weak point. By all means, get one: they work very well and they look beautiful. If I get another one, I'll dedicate it to sea-side smoking. Not for everyday, knockabout usage.


----------

